# Sticky  STARDOM Discussion Thread



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This was originally the Fight to The Top PPV thread, but I figure we might as well use it as a general STARDOM discussion thread since this section isn't very active.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540915254712041472
*They were nice enough to make an English tweet with various time zones. It starts in 2 hours and features two cage matches. One is between Tam Nakano (leader of the Cosmic Angels) and Natsupoi (member of Donna Del Mundo [DDM]), and the other is a six woman tag between Queen's Quest (lead by Utami) and STARS (lead by Mayu Iwatani).

Someone on Twitter was nice enough to translate Tam's thread about her multi-year rivalry with Natsupoi. Click it and scroll through the 14 tweets for the full backstory:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540870057525673984*

*Stars to Watch*​*Queen's Quest consists of:
Utami Hayashishita-STARDOM's highest ranked PWI Superstar at #4 in 2021

Saya Kamatani, who's making a strong argument for the greatest Wonder of STARDOM Champion (think Intercontinental Champion that matters) in history with her excellent matches

AZM- Reigning High Speed Champion (think WCW Cruiserweight Champion) that can steal the show on any given night at 19 years old

STARS features veteran and Ace Mayu Iwatani, who you may know from teaming with Io Shirai and KAIRI in threedom. 

The Artist of Stardom (Trios title) match features God's Eye, Oedo Tai, and DDM. Syuri (reigning World of STARDOM champion) officially left DDM to form her own stable after her fantastic match with Giulia at STARDOM World Climax 3 months ago, and ever since then, DDM has lost the artist titles and other big matches, while God's Eye and Oedo Tai (reigning Artist of STARDOM Champions) have steadily gained momentum. This match is Giulia's chance to put DDM back on top after being in a slump for the first half of 2022.

Similarly to Tam and Poi, Mina Shirakawa (Cosmic Angels) and Himeka (DDM) have a long history of going from friends to bitter enemies as well. You can check out their thread here:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540352644698763264
Miyu Amasaki (Queen's Quest) is a rookie on the rise that's making a strong impression on the STARDOM fans and its roster. She just recently won her last qualifying 5 Star Grand Prix tournament match against perennial jobber Waka, and is looking to carry that momentum into this tag team match with her partner, Lady C (Queen's Quest) against Saya Lida and Hazuki of STARS.







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The first match is FREE on YouTube!




*


----------



## HugoCortez

What would be your favourite white belt champions? I don't think Saya would rank pretty high a la momo in 2018 nor has she really done anything to make her sort of representative of the title like, say, Kairi, Mayu, Tam herself throughout 2020

Don't know, I'm very vocal about my dislike of Saya Kamitani as a worker. I don't think she brings anything to the table that one can't already get from people like SLK, Poi or HZK (and I'm not exactly the biggest fan of the first two listed), who are imo better. She's probably one of the worst pushed top names overall. I cut her some slack in 2020-early 2021, but it's already been several years of push out of the gate and she isn't anything amazing in the ring nor does she carry herself lik a star like Utami, Giu or Syu do. Hope the multi trios stip means she only has to do her high spots while the rest do the bulk of the match


Tam is fine when she wants. she can botch due to not being exactly top tier athleticism wise, and her gimmick is irritating, but she is quite good at selling stuff and getting you into the match, plus has better instincts than most for milking spots.


----------



## ProWresBlog

I really liked this one. Tam/Poi was an MOTYC and the 9 girl tag and the other cage match also delivered.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@HugoCortez Tam is my white belt GOAT. Regardless of how you feel about Saya, she is consistently putting on the best title matches on PPV and feels like the A champion over Syuri, whose only classic of 2022 has been with Giulia.

Speaking of Tam, that cage match with Poi is my #2 Stardom match of the year behind Syuri vs. Giulia.*


----------



## HugoCortez

Syuri's output hasn't been exactly up to par, to put it mmildly since she became the champion and started to do a generic bomb trading style instead of her submission and kicks one (bet most people disagree with me and love the change though, plus i would say the change was already starting around fall of 2021) but they are still passable at least. Saya though, I watch all of the matches and I'm yet to see a title defense of hers that isn't above pedestrian. Plus, she is yet to main event over the red belt like Kairi and Tam have done, so I would still put them above her purely from a starpower basis in the white belt lineage history. I have already posted a long comment elsewhere detailing why, so I will simply link it here:

Hugo's wall of text about why Saya's matches and feuds bore him



Then again, Stardom's in ring quality has dropped off a cliff since early 2021, so it would be hard to pick someone on the basis of having had a flag year over there




Anyway, since you are a big fan of hers, please, I encourage you to go here and do a post praising her. I do a serie sof entries talking about what I like and don't like of certain workers and literally can't think of much I like from her and it would be nice to have people who have something positive to say about her share their two cents:


Link to joshi in ring discussion subreddit


----------



## Araragi

Imo the best white belt runs were Momo and Arisa's. Tall Saya's work doesn't really do much for me either sadly. Her push is probably my least favorite thing about Stardom right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@HugoCortez Utami and Giulia are my faves as complete packages, (Mina from a character standpoint) but I give everyone a fair chance, and to me, Saya has consistently delivered in her PPV singles matches. Does Syuri's underwhelming title reign affect this perception? Absolutely, but that doesn't mean I'm grading Saya on a curve. I'm genuinely impressed by her matches.*


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> Imo the best white belt runs were Momo and Arisa's. Tall Saya's work doesn't really do much for me either sadly. Her push is probably my least favorite thing about Stardom right now.


Basically this for me. Saya Kamitani has to be one of the top names across the scene that I like the least, and I'm including the US. Don't know, reddit likes her a ton and Meltzer is always handing her out high ratings (then again, he inflates the stardom ratings something fierce) but I peronally don't see it. Utami sort of fizzled out a bit after losing the red belt, and she has more charisma, so Saya could run the same risk if they don't make sure to book her to always be at the forefront.


Momo was top 3 names during her white belt title run and had a better average of title matches, so she goes ahead of Saya. Man, Momo Watanabe's output has fallen off a cliff since late 2021. You can see she has lost motivation after her big depush and now only goes out during her occasional main event matches.
Tam Nakano was one of the top 2 stars of the promotion alongside Giulia in 2020 and early 2021, main eventing the Budokan show over the red belt match between Utami and Saya. Plus, even if she is very hit or miss, I prefer her touted matches, so she goes ahead too.
Mayu Iwatani started her good run with the white belt and also became one of the 2-3 most popular names in the promotion after Kairi. Plus, she definitely had the better matches, so ahead she goes.
Kairi had better matches and was the top star in the scene during her runs in late 2015-2017, so she's goes ahead, too.
Io Shirai's white title run was a bit of a waste due to the opponents but, even then, she's leagues ahead of Saya in the ring, plus, she was the promotion's undisputable top star during that period between Yoshiko & Nanae's departure and Kairi's rise.
Giulia is tricky, because she's always main eventing and the center of the main storylines regardless of if she's holding a title or not, but I prefer a couple of her title defenses, like one of the Tam bouts, the Konami defense (even if it lacked heat because Konami is a good worker but a charisma vacuum) or the Himeka match. She main evented the Budokan, that puts her ahead of Saya in almost every department as champion.
Arisa Hoshiki really wasn't that good a worker, but she was a much bigger deal than Saya while as champion. I'd put her just slightly above Kamitani.
Yoko Bito was a letdown of a champion, but she had just returned and always had bad luck with injuries, having to retire shortly after for a second time, so she would go below Saya.
Yuzupon sucked in the ring, but she was Stardom's top name during her run as white belt champion and basically would main event over the red belt for some of the bigger shows, so she is well above most of the names on the list when it comes to the starpower department.
Act Yasukawa is more or less like Yuzupon in the sense that she was pure charisma name rather than a big worker. In terms of workrate, she would go below Saya, but in terms of starpower she would be ahead of her.
Santana Garret and Sarah Stock were run of the mill champions so they would go below Saya. 
So, Saya wouldn't rank that high if I were to rank all of the wonder of stardom champions.


Another thing is that Starlight Kid and Natsupoi feel like bigger deals despite literally being her chasers, so she isn't exactly this big presence that doesn't need a title, in my opinion, of course.

Wonder what would be the ranking for the red belt champions? Mayu, Io, Meiko, Kagetsu, and Kairi would be the top 5, but wonder how the other 6 would rank. Syuri is poster boy for wresler who's better as the threat than as the defending ace (sort of like a modern Devil Masami), Utami has the length, promotion backing and a couple of good matches, but most of those were against Momo and Syuri.






The Legit Lioness said:


> *@HugoCortez Utami and Giulia are my faves as complete packages, (Mina from a character standpoint) but I give everyone a fair chance, and to me, Saya has consistently delivered in her PPV singles matches. Does Syuri's underwhelming title reign affect this perception? Absolutely, but that doesn't mean I'm grading Saya on a curve. I'm genuinely impressed by her matches.*


Don't know, Syuri hasn't had bangers, but I prefer her match with Giulia and her match with Himeka over Saya vs Unagi, vs Poi, vs Tam, vs Utami (esp this one, never been a fan of this match up), vs Maika and vs MIRAI (why the rocket push for her? She's literally arrived and gotten nothing but title matches and tournament wins out of the gate)

It's funny, going into the Sumo Hall show, I thought Mayu vs Syuri was going to be the good match like it was in September 2020, with the Syuri vs Giulia one being the self-complacent epic excess and it turned out the latter was the better match while the former was very by the numbers, which is funny, considering Giulia's epic matches tend to bore me due to how much of a structural mess they are. Not that Giulia is bad, she's athletic and, even if she tends to overcomplicate them and grow tired of it pretty fast into her matches, she has a decent grappling game, but her concept of what is a good match is to force all of her signature spots into all of her matches regardless of if it makes sense, no sell at critical moments during heat sections and banalize her own finishers. I actually like her, but it's mainly her charisma and starpower that I dig about her rather than her match output. She's the definition of a worker who has to be kept in a short leash in order to have a good match with, otherwise she takes over and turns it into the "_hey, look at me doing the forearm exchanges, rope chases and brawls on the outside_" show.



Utami is definitely the superior Aphrodite member. Not that she is a prodigy, but she's naturally more athletic, actually pulls her powerhouse repertoire convincingly unlike her partner who botches hurricanranas and simple headlocks and has more presence (she has good presence) and charisma. Plus, she does better during the program builds.

Sicne we are talking about workers, I prefer Himeka: even if her mat game is bad and her bumps can range from good to shitty, she's still a better bumper than saya on top of a better and more consistent seller, has better sense of pacing, better facial expressions, is better promo, has better presence, is better running the ropes, better at getting heat during her heat and shine sections and is a powerhouse, which is something that stardom doesn't exactly have in spades.

I am not a fan of Starlight Kid but she is imo better than Saya when it comes to her style of in ring, being more athletic and less prone to botches and awkward mid sequence pauses, even if she isn't exactly a worker who puts attention to the match narrative and prefers to do her signature spots. Plus, she has more charisma and a better gimmick/look. Ditto with Poi, of whom I'm not the biggest fan either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@HugoCortez I can respectfully disagree with your opinion because you provided reasoning of why you feel the way you feel. I don't think I can convince you otherwise, so I'll conclude the Saya discussion by saying I enjoyed all of the matches you named, and probably do have an inherit bias because several are against my favorites, but Syuri delivered a MOTY candidate and a bunch of duds (by STARDOM standards) afterwards. She needs to drop the belt to KAIRI or Tam. I'd honestly rather have a part time champion that feels like a major attraction than an underwhelming champion that's always here.

With that said, THE 5 STAR GRAND PRIX BLOCKS HAVE BEEN POSTED AND THEY'RE HELLA STACKED 😃!!!! Post the matchups from each block that you're looking forward to the most and your projected winner of the whole tournament.*



STARDOM said:


> ◆ Syuri (God's Eye) 3rd consecutive year
> ◆ Tamu Nakano (COSMIC ANGELS) 6th consecutive year
> ◆ Shimi Hayashishita (Queen's Quest) 5th consecutive year
> ◆ AZM (Queen's Quest) 4th year 4th consecutive year
> ◆ Cogma (STARS) 3rd consecutive year
> ◆ Maika (Donna del Mondo) 3rd consecutive year
> ◆ Himeka (Donna del Mondo) 3rd consecutive year
> ◆ Tekura (Donna del Mondo) first appearance
> ◆ Eel Sayaka (COSMIC ANGELS) 2nd consecutive year
> ◆ Saki Kashima (Oedo Tai) 5th consecutive year
> ◆ Mai Sakurai (Donna del Mondo) first appearance
> ◆ Sera Risa (Prominence) first appearance
> ◆ SAKI (COLOR'S) recommendation frame
> 
> *<Blue Stars>*
> ◆ Mayu Iwatani (STARS) 9th consecutive year
> ◆ Julia (Donna del Mondo) 3rd consecutive year
> ◆ Saya Kamitani (Queen's Quest) 3rd consecutive year
> ◆ Starlight Kid (Oedo Tai) 3rd time in a row
> ◆ Momo Watanabe (Oedo Tai) 6th time in a row
> ◆ Hazuki (STARS) 4th time in 3 years
> ◆ Saya Iida (STARS) 2nd time in 2 years
> ◆ Natsupoi (Donna del Mondo) 2nd year in a row 3rd time
> ◆ Mina Shirakawa (COSMIC ANGELS) 2nd time in a row
> ◆ Hanan (STARS) first appearance
> ◆ MIRAI (God's Eye ) first appearance ◆ Saya Kamitani (Queen's Quest) first appearance
> ◆ Suzuki Suzu (Prominence) first appearance




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542225534343585795
*For the blue block, I'm most excited for:
Giulia vs Mina
Giulia vs SLK
Giulia vs Saya
Giulia vs. Poi 

Giulia and Utami are my finalists and I have Giulia winning it all.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The first match is FREE on YouTube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, that spot where the one lady is on the back of the other two and trying to submit them both was cool


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, that spot where the one lady is on the back of the other two and trying to submit them both was cool


*That's Waka. Sadly, she's the biggest jobber in wrestling at the moment, with ZERO victories in 2022. I say sadly because she's a member of my favorite stable, The Cosmic Angels, and they are guaranteed to lose when she's on the team. I love their new COLORS recruit SAKI and hope she permanently replaces Waka. She just joined two weeks ago and already won her first match as a Cosmic Angel.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542340198331469824


----------



## HugoCortez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543199891849359360
Don't know about any of you, people, but this entire storyline is bad and whoever wrote it should feel ashamed of themselves. Also, who thought having that pciture as Saya's render would be a good idea? This is like the joshi equivalent of the Seth Rollins screaming gif. Io is rolling in her grave


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@HugoCortez it's ironic that you bring up Io at this time, because she might be headed back there since her contract expires next month. I also agree that this storyline is goofy as fuck and screams Vince McMahon, but I think KAIRI will be revealed as The Grimreaper.*


----------



## HugoCortez

It's not just goofy as fuck. It's classic botchamania levels of eye roll inducing. The worst part is, if it turns out it's someone like Kairi under the mask, this would make the wohle thing a silly serious storyline involving nothing but top names. There are silly storylines, but I think this is the first one that's supposed to be a big angle involving an important reveal and big players. Hope the reveal is someone like Kaicho or another comedy type of wrestler and not a top serious contender name. 

Plus, a coffin match. Gee, the may have not sold the promotion to wwe, but they have been wweifying their product something fierce as of the past 3 years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> It's not just goofy as fuck. It's classic botchamania levels of eye roll inducing. The worst part is, if it turns out it's someone like Kairi under the mask, this would make the wohle thing a silly serious storyline involving nothing but top names. There are silly storylines, but I think this is the first one that's supposed to be a big angle involving an important reveal and big players. Hope the reveal is someone like Kaicho or another comedy type of wrestler and not a top serious contender name.
> 
> Plus, a coffin match. Gee, the may have not sold the promotion to wwe, but they have been wweifying their product something fierce as of the past 3 years.


*I'll say why I think it's Kairi.

1. She declared interest in the white belt last month.
2. She challenged Saya to a tag match with a mystery partner.
3. We haven't seen her in 3 weeks.*


----------



## JeSeGaN

There is so little Maki on Stardom, at least from the last episodes I've seen...

Wth is up with that?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JeSeGaN said:


> There is so little Maki on Stardom, at least from the last episodes I've seen...
> 
> Wth is up with that?


*Because Maki Itoh works at TJPW, lmao.*


----------



## JeSeGaN

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Because Maki Itoh works at TJPW, lmao.*


Welp, rip Stardom.

Any idea where to actually watch TJPW?


----------



## MC

JeSeGaN said:


> Welp, rip Stardom.
> 
> Any idea where to actually watch TJPW?











WRESTLE UNIVERSE | Watch DDT, Pro-Wrestling NOAH, Tokyo Joshi Pro-Wrestling, Ganbare Pro-Wrestling, Rojo Pro-Wresstling (Pro-Wrestling in Public)


WRESTLE UNIVERSE is a pro-wrestling streaming service. DDT, Pro-Wrestling NOAH, Tokyo Joshi Pro-Wrestling, Ganbare Pro-Wrestling, Rojo Pro-Wresstling(Pro-Wrestling in Public) are now available. High quality videos, advance tickets, list of profiles.




www.wrestle-universe.com





Offers TJPW as well DDT, Pro Wrestling NOAH, ZERO1 and Ganbare Pro for 900¥ per month, convert it to euros if you like, but it's currently offering a two week free trial for new members.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Thanks a bunch, mate


----------



## HugoCortez

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'll say why I think it's Kairi.
> 
> 1. She declared interest in the white belt last month.
> 2. She challenged Saya to a tag match with a mystery partner.
> 3. We haven't seen her in 3 weeks.*


Yeah, unfortuinately logic dictates that, but I hope it doesn't end up being her. This is no way to book an old legend and big name that just came from a US run. Kaori Yoneyama? Yeah. Kairi or someone like that? Rossy should have better sense.


----------



## HugoCortez




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> Yeah, unfortuinately logic dictates that, but I hope it doesn't end up being her. This is no way to book an old legend and big name that just came from a US run. Kaori Yoneyama? Yeah. Kairi or someone like that? Rossy should have better sense.


*Unless it's Io Shirai as the mystery partner and Kairi used inside info from being her best friend. The timing adds up. Use the 5 Star GP as a distraction, no non compete clause, then BOOM! Remember that tag match?*


----------



## HugoCortez

I don't think Io shirai would take part in such a silly segment, nor do I think they'd have the fucking gall to make their past ace return with such a storyline, but then again, things have changed a lot under the new regime and they always managed to suprise for the worse when it comes to the booking so, who knows. Plus, io Shirai isn't really much taller than Starlight Kid and the masked person isn't that much shorter than Saya, so it'd be hard for it to be her.

Anyway:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544945532258627585
Someone should tell kidani that the only reason Japan has had a good scene for the women while the US has always struggled is precisely because the former had separate promotions. Dude is a clueless Japanese Vince wannabe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@HugoCortez *I don't think Io is the grimreaper; I think that's Kairi. I'm saying Io could be the mystery partner because no date for the tag match between Twodom and Saya + a partner is set.

Also, post your thoughts on New Blood 3. I hope Giulia vs Miyu main events. I'm also looking forward to the High Speed and Wonder title matches at Summer Champions.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544850427442634753*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545014779437359104*


----------



## Outlaw91

MC said:


> WRESTLE UNIVERSE | Watch DDT, Pro-Wrestling NOAH, Tokyo Joshi Pro-Wrestling, Ganbare Pro-Wrestling, Rojo Pro-Wresstling (Pro-Wrestling in Public)
> 
> 
> WRESTLE UNIVERSE is a pro-wrestling streaming service. DDT, Pro-Wrestling NOAH, Tokyo Joshi Pro-Wrestling, Ganbare Pro-Wrestling, Rojo Pro-Wresstling(Pro-Wrestling in Public) are now available. High quality videos, advance tickets, list of profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestle-universe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offers TJPW as well DDT, Pro Wrestling NOAH, ZERO1 and Ganbare Pro for 900¥ per month, convert it to euros if you like, but it's currently offering a two week free trial for new members.


Are you sure Zero1 is on Wrestle Universe? The only show I can find is Otani's 30th anniversary show from March. Unfortunately I was only able to find Zero1 shows on torrent sites.


----------



## MC

Outlaw91 said:


> Are you sure Zero1 is on Wrestle Universe? The only show I can find is Otani's 30th anniversary show from March. Unfortunately I was only able to find Zero1 shows on torrent sites.


They said they were going to have more ZERO1 shows on there. But I don't know. That could've changed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Cosmic Angels should defeat the Oedo Tai Job Squad. I think they purposely kept out their best members (besides SLK) to give the COLORS* *girls some shine. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*New Blood will be streamed in its entirety for free on YouTube! Tune in now!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Cosmic Angels should defeat the Oedo Tai Job Squad. I think they purposely kept out their best members (besides SLK) to give the COLORS* *girls some shine. *


*I stand corrected. SLK is too strong. 







*


----------



## HugoCortez

The Legit Lioness said:


> I hope Giulia vs Miyu main events. I'm also looking forward to the High Speed and Wonder title matches at Summer Champions.


Surprise surprise, Giulia main evented. Of course, Suzu vs MIRAI ended in a time limit draw. they aren't going to job Suzu since she's going to have a match with giulia and they probably also want to entice her into signing with them, while they are obviously still pushing MIRAI. Surprised they went before Waka and Ram though.

Summer champions...

Syuri and Momo had a quite good match last year so ion paper they should have no issues having another good showing. however, Syuri now works differently than she used to back then, more self-conscious and hesistant, while momo has phoned it even more since she got demoted from being QQ's leader to being to SLK's tag along in OT, so maybe she doesn't feel motivated to try (on the other hand, this would be the first time she would have a singles match at the top of the card in months, so maybe she puts effort). It's a 101 title defense though.

Saya and SLK are both management favourites, with both being Kidani's chosen ones, so theoretically this match should be a big one in terms of promotion and probably the only realistic chance of a title change, which would make it the only time Saya could have chances of main eventing over the red belt (only names Momo Watanabe is higher on the totem pole than are momo kohgo, Hanan and Waka) but, considering their upcoming triple threat match at showcase, maybe they simply pull a rutinary title defense and leave the title change and SLK's coronation for later on. kohgo has no chance in hell of beating AZM. Filler title defense


Never cared for Waka, so I'm ignoring this one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@HugoCortez I think KAIRI is dethroning Saya, but considering the strength of SLK's push this year, I completely understand why you feel that a title change is possible.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JeSeGaN said:


> Welp, rip Stardom.
> 
> Any idea where to actually watch TJPW?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545429644974759936


----------



## JeSeGaN

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545429644974759936


Thanks a bunch, Legit 

Not a fan of english commentary for Japanese matches, but whatever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JeSeGaN said:


> Thanks a bunch, Legit
> 
> Not a fan of english commentary for Japanese matches, but whatever.


*I like the Scottish guy for English commentary only. I forget his name, but he's worked for multiple promotions.

Edit: Stewart Fulton!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Summer Champions was great.

AZM put on another banger.

Natsupoi shocked the world and joined the Cosmic Angels.

Saya retained and only Kairi can stop her.

Nanae Takahashi was revealed as Kairi's partner.

I'm not watching Syuri's match.

Edit: Tam came out to challenge for the red belt. This is already the best part of Syuri's title reign since her match with Giulia.











































*


----------



## JeSeGaN

So sad Maki had to lose to that weird-looking whats-her-face.

But it's Maki. Losing is what she does best, I guess


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JeSeGaN said:


> So sad Maki had to lose to that weird-looking whats-her-face.
> 
> But it's Maki. Losing is what she does best, I guess


*This has been her strongest booking year too.*


----------



## JeSeGaN

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This has been her strongest booking year too.*


What do you think is next for her?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JeSeGaN said:


> What do you think is next for her?


*I honestly don't know. I don't follow the product as closely as I do Stardom. I just pop in for Itoh and now Yamashita thanks to @3venflow shilling her hard in the AEW section.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546512355793801218*


----------



## TD Stinger

I only watch a Stardom show once or twice a month but I did check out some of the Midsummer Champions show. I always like the pace of the High Speed Title matches, placing the emphasis on the fast pace of the matches over everything else. And while that occasionally leads to a sloppy moment or 2, they're usually nice, short bursts of energy that keep you engaged. And AZM usually delivers when I watch her.

The Kamitani vs. Starlight Kid match was very good as well. Outside of Guilia, who I love off her look and skill, Kamitani might be my favorite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> I only watch a Stardom show once or twice a month but I did check out some of the Midsummer Champions show. I always like the pace of the High Speed Title matches, placing the emphasis on the fast pace of the matches over everything else. And while that occasionally leads to a sloppy moment or 2, they're usually nice, short bursts of energy that keep you engaged. And AZM usually delivers when I watch her.
> 
> The Kamitani vs. Starlight Kid match was very good as well. Outside of Guilia, who I love off her look and skill, Kamitani might be my favorite.


*We share 100% of the same opinions then, LOL! Saya Kamitani is objectively the best champion in wrestling.*


----------



## HugoCortez

Fuck's sake, at the rate he's going, rossy may as well ask Vince for the divas title or something. 


Bet a good deal of you coomers are rejoicing at this though


----------



## MC

I earnestly can't see the love for Saya Kamitani after watching her against Starlight Kid (Well, she's pretty but I'll try to assume that people aren't that vain enough to like a wrestler for that reason. Perhaps I'm giving people too much credit). But she's regressed so much over the past year or two. Honestly, I think she last peaked during her rookie stage of her career, where her sloppiness could be forgiven because of her experience level and be hidden in tag team matches. And I say this as someone who was a big fan of her - check the old MOTYC threads. But she's now a white belt champion consistently second from the top, working this big matches and she's not stepped up at all. She looked flat out rotten out-there. There was not one thing that she was better at than Starlight Kid was - Her technique was poor, her selling was far too sappy and unconvincing and her lack of conviction in her offence was utterly distracting compared to everything else. She failed to project any aura of being a champion fighting against a strong challenger. She simply couldn't do it. It was rather sad (and fustrating) to watch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MC said:


> I earnestly can't see the love for Saya Kamitani after watching her against Starlight Kid (Well, she's pretty but I'll try to assume that people aren't that vain enough to like a wrestler for that reason. Perhaps I'm giving people too much credit). But she's regressed so much over the past year or two. Honestly, I think she last peaked during her rookie stage of her career, where her sloppiness could be forgiven because of her experience level and be hidden in tag team matches. And I say this as someone who was a big fan of her - check the old MOTYC threads. But she's now a white belt champion consistently second from the top, working this big matches and she's not stepped up at all. She looked flat out rotten out-there. There was not one thing that she was better at than Starlight Kid was - Her technique was poor, her selling was far too sappy and unconvincing and her lack of conviction in her offence was utterly distracting compared to everything else. She failed to project any aura of being a champion fighting against a strong challenger. She simply couldn't do it. It was rather sad (and fustrating) to watch.


*You and @HugoCortez are definitely in the minority. This is at the top of most Joshi fans' Match of the Year candidates. I'm really not seeing what you're seeing. Saya hasn't freakin missed all year.*



HugoCortez said:


> Fuck's sake, at the rate he's going, rossy may as well ask Vince for the divas title or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet a good deal of you coomers are rejoicing at this though


*The Cosmic Angels came from softcore porn and routinely do shoots like that to this day. It's business as usual. Why are you acting surprised?*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Unagi has officially declared that the Cosmic Rules match is Rated R!























*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Unagi threatened to pull Mina's tits out on pay-per-view and forced her to make a statement saying this can't happen in front of her father 💀

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550493916910452736*
*Update: she succeeded 💀







*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546512355793801218*


😂 😂 😂 who in the fuck are these two? This is instant channel changer material, and I thought the AEW joshis were bad, holy hell! At least were not seeing this level of absurdity on WWE or AEW programming.....yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

otbr87 said:


> 😂 😂 😂 who in the fuck are these two? This is instant channel changer material, and I thought the AEW joshis were bad, holy hell! At least were not seeing this level of absurdity on WWE or AEW programming.....yet.


*The press conferences are designed to be comedic and entertaining. Tam Nakano is top 2 in the world right now with Saya Kamitani, and she will be facing Syuri on Sunday for the top championship.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The press conferences are designed to be comedic and entertaining. Tam Nakano is top 2 in the world right now with Saya Kamitani, and she will be facing Syuri on Sunday for the top championship.*


Thanks for the info and clarification, I appreciate it!

Any news on Giulia coming to the states/AEW?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

otbr87 said:


> Thanks for the info and clarification, I appreciate it!
> 
> Any news on Giulia coming to the states/AEW?


*No, because she's booked in the 5 Star Grand Prix tournament for the next 3 months, and I expect her to win it.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, because she's booked in the 5 Star Grand Prix tournament for the next 3 months, and I expect her to win it.*


I haven't followed any of her stuff in a while, I'd like to see her come to the states at some point, a bit concerned about how AEW would use her (as I feel with any person who goes to AEW lol). Is Kairi Sane in that tournament do you know?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

otbr87 said:


> I haven't followed any of her stuff in a while, I'd like to see her come to the states at some point, a bit concerned about how AEW would use her (as I feel with any person who goes to AEW lol). Is Kairi Sane in that tournament do you know?


*Refer to post #10 for the brackets and my thoughts:*


The Legit Lioness said:


> *THE 5 STAR GRAND PRIX BLOCKS HAVE BEEN POSTED AND THEY'RE HELLA STACKED 😃!!!! Post the matchups from each block that you're looking forward to the most and your projected winner of the whole tournament.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542225534343585795
> *For the blue block, I'm most excited for:
> Giulia vs Mina
> Giulia vs SLK
> Giulia vs Saya
> Giulia vs. Poi
> 
> Giulia and Utami are my finalists and I have Giulia winning it all.*


*I may be leaning towards Tam instead of Utami for the red block at this point. She's riding a huge wave of momentum that would be a shame to waste. Non Joshi fan Americans are going out of their way to watch her now. Whether she wins the red belt or not tomorrow will be the last thing impacting my decision.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

otbr87 said:


> I haven't followed any of her stuff in a while, I'd like to see her come to the states at some point, a bit concerned about how AEW would use her (as I feel with any person who goes to AEW lol). Is Kairi Sane in that tournament do you know?


Probably the same way they use most of their female wrestlers, terrible booking lol 

It’s sad cuz it’s always great to have an opportunity to be exposed to North America, but, at the same time, too often means the end when they’ve barely begun.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tam lost and I'm very sad about it. It's her vs Giulia in the 5 Star GP finals.







*


----------



## HugoCortez




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

HugoCortez said:


> View attachment 128604
> View attachment 128605


post of the year


----------



## HugoCortez

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> post of the year


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This made my day. Rossy made a serious tweet about my meme during the PPV 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552042139474870277*


----------



## TD Stinger

Going to try and watch some of the 5 Star Grand Prix this year. Won't watch all the matches on every show but will try and watch the matches with the top women.

I've seen what I've wanted from Day 1 so far. Really liked both Syuri vs. AZM and Hazuki vs. Giulia. Both fun, fast paced matches. The main event especially felt like they were just spamming big moves. Some of the bumps on the ramp were stupid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Press Conference tomorrow morning at 5 am EST on YouTube.*















TD Stinger said:


> Going to try and watch some of the 5 Star Grand Prix this year. Won't watch all the matches on every show but will try and watch the matches with the top women.
> 
> I've seen what I've wanted from Day 1 so far. Really liked both Syuri vs. AZM and Hazuki vs. Giulia. Both fun, fast paced matches. The main event especially felt like they were just spamming big moves. Some of the bumps on the ramp were stupid.


*Please watch day 2 brother, if ONLY for UTAMI vs Syuri. *


----------



## Araragi

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This made my day. Rossy made a serious tweet about my meme during the PPV 🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552042139474870277*
> View attachment 128625


If you're reading this Rossy I hate you until every belt is in Oedo Tai.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> If you're reading this Rossy I hate you until every belt is in Oedo Tai.


*The Goddess Belts are going to TamPoi and the Artist Belts are going to Pink SAKI.















*


----------



## TD Stinger

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Please watch day 2 brother, if ONLY for UTAMI vs Syuri. *


Well I watched and Utami vs. Syuri. And I'm here to tell that it was!.........fine. It was solid. But it didn't felt like it came anywhere close to the best stuff on Day 2. Maybe there's an underlying story there that if I knew would have made it better but as just a match I just thought it was, at most, good, but nothing over that.

If I'm being honest, from the stuff I've seen of her I'm not that into Syuri. I liked her match with AZM on Day 1 and her match with Giulia earlier in the year. But overall, her main events usually don't do it for me. More often than not I find myself zoning out during her matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> Well I watched and Utami vs. Syuri. And I'm here to tell that it was!.........fine. It was solid. But it didn't felt like it came anywhere close to the best stuff on Day 2. Maybe there's an underlying story there that if I knew would have made it better but as just a match I just thought it was, at most, good, but nothing over that.
> 
> If I'm being honest, from the stuff I've seen of her I'm not that into Syuri. I liked her match with AZM on Day 1 and her match with Giulia earlier in the year. But overall, her main events usually don't do it for me. More often than not I find myself zoning out during her matches.


*The story behind the match is that Utami has never beaten Syuri. She's either lost or the match has ended in a draw. Syuri also hasn't lost all year, so Utami beating her clean is a big deal, as it marks the return of bad bitch final boss Utami, which was symbolized by putting her weave back in and telling the fans she's tired of being an afterthought. You are not alone in thinking Syuri's title reign is boring, but thanks exactly why I feel like this match was such a big deal. It shows she has vulnerabilities and can be beaten, and that Utami wants her spot on top back. 

My personal favorite matches were Giulia vs Mirai and Poirates vs STARS. Part time KAIRI is just on another level, and I'm willing to bet that her Wonder of STARDOM Championship match with Saya Kamitani ends up being MOTY. I also enjoyed Mina beating Momo. She made the Japanese fans break the no cheering rule because they were so excited about it.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They're already uploading today's 5 Star GP match finishes on YouTube since they weren't streamed on PPV, which is understandable, because this weekend's cards aren't as stacked. Hazuki's booking is kind of ridiculous right now. She beat Giulia and SLK within a week. These are some of the frontrunners to win the whole tournament.

















*


----------



## D Z

I want to hold tall sayas hand.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

D Z said:


> I want to hold tall sayas hand.


*She'll need all the moral support she can get against KAIRI on the 21st! I expect this to be women's MOTY.







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I made a Twitter thread on my favorite five star GP matches so far:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559047193490767872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559052871219515392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559067825444212736


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@TD Stinger @HugoCortez *let me know y'all's thoughts on the PPV.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561311973568135171
I'm tired of the Oedotai wrench 🔧 bullshit. It made Mina and the referee look like complete idiots. She perfectly countered the setup in a tournament match, but got defeated by it a few weeks later? Ridiculous and silly. *


----------



## Araragi

Bow down to the *🔧*










Too bad Nanaeism didn't go over. One more run! One more run! I've caught up on the 5*GP shows, here are my favorite matches.



Spoiler: TOP 3 MATCHES


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Bow down to the *🔧*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Nanaeism didn't go over. One more run! One more run! I've caught up on the 5*GP shows, here are my favorite matches.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TOP 3 MATCHES


*Angry face for the damn wrench!!! 😡

I see you like Mirai. Azumi is my 5 Star GP MVP for match quality. Her "worst" match was against Momo Kohgo, and even that was solid. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *Mina is pissed about the way she lost. She's ranting about the wrench and retweeting her tweet about beating Momo last week. She also had a passive aggressive tweet about Tam and POI winning the Goddess Championships:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561919811734892544
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561910783134826496

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561916398074732545

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561916123863748608

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560262248358383616*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Mina liked my tweet telling her to stick the wrench up Momo's ass 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561921075365265408







*


----------



## Dr. Middy

@The Legit Lioness 

Question for ya bud off the discussion earlier. If you could list 5 of the best Stardom matches this year, what would they be? I actually have some time to watch something else other than NJPW/AEW/WWE and know they've been on fire this year, so I figured I'd check out some of it. 

(Also sorry if I came off somewhat snarky earlier, didn't mean to do that!)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> @The Legit Lioness
> 
> Question for ya bud off the discussion earlier. If you could list 5 of the best Stardom matches this year, what would they be? I actually have some time to watch something else other than NJPW/AEW/WWE and know they've been on fire this year, so I figured I'd check out some of it.
> 
> (Also sorry if I came off somewhat snarky earlier, didn't mean to do that!)


*Thank you, I appreciate that. Just know I'm going to respond 10 times harder with the snark because I have an endless supply of that 😂.

This tournament has made it really hard to make a top five because they are producing pay-per-view quality matches on every other card. It's not like a typical tournament with a set bracket and single elimination. It's more of a Round Robin type deal where everyone gets the same amount of matches within their respective bracket, and both Red and Blue brackets are hella stacked. This is why I was saying yesterday that these cards could sell out bigger arenas instead of their comfort zone venues.* *In addition to the tournament, Saya Kamitani's white belt run has been carrying the product all year, so her name would come up several times. With that said, I'll do a top 10 and you can watch them at your leisure.

AZM vs. Starlight Kid at Cinderella Journey

Saya Kamitani vs. Starlight Kid at Midsummer Champions

Tam Nakano vs. Natsupoi Cage Match at Fight in The Top 

Giulia vs. Syuri at Stardom World Climax

Giulia vs. Hazuki on 7/30 at the 5 Star GP 

Giulia vs. Starlight Kid on 8/27 at the 5 Star GP

Tam Nakano vs. AZM on 8/11 at the 5 Star GP

Utami vs. Syuri on 7/31 at the 5 Star GP

Saya Kamitani vs. Natsupoi at Cinderella Journey

Saya Kamitani vs. Tam Nakano at Stardom World Climax *


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Thank you, I appreciate that. Just know I'm going to respond 10 times harder with the snark because I have an endless supply of that 😂.
> 
> This tournament has made it really hard to make a top five because they are producing pay-per-view quality matches on every other card. It's not like a typical tournament with a set bracket and single elimination. It's more of a Round Robin type deal where everyone gets the same amount of matches within their respective bracket, and both Red and Blue brackets are hella stacked. This is why I was saying yesterday that these cards could sell out bigger arenas instead of their comfort zone venues.* *In addition to the tournament, Saya Kamitani's white belt run has been carrying the product all year, so her name would come up several times. With that said, I'll do a top 10 and you can watch them at your leisure.
> 
> AZM vs. Starlight Kid at Cinderella Journey
> 
> Saya Kamitani vs. Starlight Kid at Midsummer Champions
> 
> Tam Nakano vs. Natsupoi Cage Match at Fight in The Top
> 
> Giulia vs. Syuri at Stardom World Climax
> 
> Giulia vs. Hazuki on 7/30 at the 5 Star GP
> 
> Giulia vs. Starlight Kid on 8/27 at the 5 Star GP
> 
> Tam Nakano vs. AZM on 8/11 at the 5 Star GP
> 
> Utami vs. Syuri on 7/31 at the 5 Star GP
> 
> Saya Kamitani vs. Natsupoi at Cinderella Journey
> 
> Saya Kamitani vs. Tam Nakano at Stardom World Climax *


Sweet, thanks bro. Check the MOTYC thread periodically, I'll post reviews of them in there. Given the bunch of top level Stardom matches I've watched in the last few years, probably will end up loving most of these!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> Sweet, thanks bro. Check the MOTYC thread periodically, I'll post reviews of them in there. Given the bunch of top level Stardom matches I've watched in the last few years, probably will end up loving most of these!


*I made a Twitter thread with their accounts tagged so you can put faces to names!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564745072033374223

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564751608528912385*


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched what I wanted to from Day 9 & Day 10, which was only a couple matches from each show. Really like both of Giulia's matches with Starlight Kid & Natsupoi. I don't what the whole rivalry is between Giulia & SK is but jump starting it on the floor and having her go after the mask was a nice jump start.


----------



## HugoCortez

When you hold both the red and white belts


----------



## Araragi

When Hugo finds out you enjoy Saya Kamitani matches


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I really enjoyed that pay-per-view. Today's card was hella stacked and it would have been a shame if we had to wait 4 days to see it on Stardom World.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568933417277964288

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568938101715730433*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Dr. Middy *Here's a full arena for a STACKED 5 Star GP PPV card:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569093517024329728*


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> When Hugo finds out you enjoy Saya Kamitani matches


That's when I find out people are no selling GOAT Devil Masami


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*AZM commented "I'm happy" when my MV of her was shared by a Japanese journalist:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571791198490169347*


----------



## Araragi




----------



## Tobiyama

Mayu was crazy to fall down the stairs the way that she did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I did an extensive breakdown on the who, what, and why of the 5 Star GP Grand Finals for any casual browsers of this thread looking to get into Stardom.*


Spoiler:  Lots of tweets



*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574536716039454720

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574542251971080194

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574545546026668039

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574557930061430794

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574569360173125632 *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Lots of tweets





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574577101877186560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574584220466352128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574590723919331337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574599160757886976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574601745531117569


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler:  Lots of tweets





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574602826638331910

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574718501256036352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574723121575493633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574742969714081792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574747733805629441


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574766790919561216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574769838286839808


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler:  Lots of tweets





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574812574721376259

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574816461717217284

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574823784577748994


----------



## Araragi

That sure is a whole lot of Twitter posts for me to scroll past.


----------



## Araragi

Tobiyama said:


> Mayu was crazy to fall down the stairs the way that she did.


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> That sure is a whole lot of Twitter posts for me to scroll past.


Here, have some muscles to help you get through it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> That sure is a whole lot of Twitter posts for me to scroll past.


*It wasn't for you anyway! *


HugoCortez said:


> Here, have some muscles to help you get through it.
> 
> View attachment 134477
> 
> View attachment 134478
> 
> View attachment 134479
> 
> View attachment 134480


*HAZUKI AND GIULIA were robbed. 


































 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573882116668100608*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It is once again time to praise Saya Kamitani to the dismay of @HugoCortez.

To prevent long catting the page, I've spoilered most of the tweets.*


Spoiler:  The MVPs of STARDOM



*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575327414489677824

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575335325995569153

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575339767553818625 *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*😡😡😡 I'M SO SICK OF THIS DAMN WRENCH!!! @aragi

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575297420778356736*


----------



## Araragi

I would never accuse Mayu Iwatani of knowing how to operate a wrench in any circumstance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*GIULIA WON THE 5 STAR GP!!!! THE POWER OF MANIFESTATION IS REAL, PEOPLE!!! 🥳🎉🤸🏾🕺🏾🎊⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐































*


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *GIULIA WON THE 5 STAR GP!!!! THE POWER OF MANIFESTATION IS REAL, PEOPLE!!! 🥳🎉🤸🏾🕺🏾🎊⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> View attachment 134650
> 
> View attachment 134651
> 
> View attachment 134652
> 
> View attachment 134653
> *


@Eastwood can we please get the puke emoji added to the reactions list. It's an emergency.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

VS Admin says we are at our limit right now so we will have to live with gifs we google and the emojis we already have


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> @Eastwood can we please get the puke emoji added to the reactions list. It's an emergency.


*SLK would've been AUTOMATICALLY ELIMINATED by tiebreakers even if she beat Mayu! Take your L like a man! 😀







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bow down to the Queen 👑 @Araragi!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576651319321841664*


----------



## Araragi

No queens detected in the above post.


----------



## Araragi

Me running from the sleep paralysis demon after regaining control of my limbs:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Me running from the sleep paralysis demon after regaining control of my limbs:


*Are you ready for Black Desire to get their asses kicked by Mafia Bella?! 







*


----------



## Araragi

That picture makes my eyes hurt. How far are we from a new page? Nobody can out aesthetic these two, don't even try.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Araragi Don't ever disrespect my Queens like that again!















*


----------



## Araragi

Your reaction went from laughter to anger, what happened? It must be jealousy. Jealousy that your favorite unit can never compare to the aesthetic champs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Your reaction went from laughter to anger, what happened? It must be jealousy. Jealousy that your favorite unit can never compare to the aesthetic champs.


*I am ANGRY at your fashion choices! At least use their press conference outfits so you can stay somewhat competitive. This is a landslide loss for you.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll never get tired of bringing Gangsta Rap to STARDOM @RapShepard. The wrestlers love it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577638684035194880*


----------



## Araragi




----------



## MC

So I watched the 5Star GP Finals. I tend to avoid Giulia because Zzzz. But I tend to like Tam Nakano (I was one of the first to climb that wagon, you pretenders), and the results were good. I thought it was better than their weak hair/hair match but it was still absolutley flawed with no-selling but it had some decent wrestling mixed in too. I did love Tam's tribute Muta ramp spot (that Giula no sold for a suplex ugh). Plus I surprisingly loved the kick exchange spots, considering my pet peeve is random strike exchanges. Tam laid them in and Giulia tied her leg up in an awesome knee bar/calf crusher move. More of that and less of the one count spots would've made this a more enjoyable bout.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love Twitter's new feature that allows you to embed multiple pictures, gifs, and videos into one tweet. It's so convenient for my highlight threads.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578032117178519552
Edit: Aww, it only shows one video on other platforms ☹*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MC said:


> So I watched the 5Star GP Finals. I tend to avoid Giulia because Zzzz. But I tend to like Tam Nakano (I was one of the first to climb that wagon, you pretenders), and the results were good. I thought it was better than their weak hair/hair match but it was still absolutley flawed with no-selling but it had some decent wrestling mixed in too. I did love Tam's tribute Muta ramp spot (that Giula no sold for a suplex ugh). Plus I surprisingly loved the kick exchange spots, considering my pet peeve is random strike exchanges. Tam laid them in and Giulia tied her leg up in an awesome knee bar/calf crusher move. More of that and less of the one count spots would've made this a more enjoyable bout.


*Context and nuance is needed here. They kicked out of THEIR OWN finishers at 1 because they refused to be disrespected by their greatest rival on the biggest stage possible like that. Tam and Giulia have the best disoriented standing sells I've seen in wrestling, and they both collapsed in a heap after the adrenaline wore off.*


----------



## MC

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Context and nuance is needed here. They kicked out of THEIR OWN finishers at 1 because they refused to be disrespected by their greatest rival on the biggest stage possible like that. Tam and Giulia have the best disoriented standing sells I've seen in wrestling, and they both collapsed in a heap after the adrenaline wore off.*


I don't care about the nuance or reasoning. I care about whether it enhanced the wrestling for me and it didn't. Honestly, the only person that can pull off that type of selling is Kenta Kobashi and these two ain't Kenta Kobashi.


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> HAZUKI AND GIULIA were robbed.


They had no chance of winning a bodybuilding pageant with Saya Iida next to them. That midget sure likes her rice crispies with some extra juice



5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Tam and Giulia have the best disoriented standing sells I've seen in wrestling


Mayu used to have the best disoriented selling in the promotion up till she lost the red belt to Utami. She hasn't performed at that level since though. I quite dig Maika's exhausted selling. This is in Stardom though. All time, the best disoriented standing sellings have to be Terry Funk and Chigusa Nagayo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> They had no chance of winning a bodybuilding pageant with Saya IIda next to them. That midget sure likes her rice crispies with some extra jouice


*I'm talking more about their showmanship. Saya Iida almost fell on her ass when coming out, but some will argue that she was selling her match with Hanan earlier.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*KAIRI being inspired to wrestle by my music video made my whole weekend:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578590271972835328
Come see the best video packages in the business and tell Tony Khan to take notes @LifeInCattleClass 😏
*


----------



## Araragi

*When you get inspired to finally make a good video for once:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572620190164082693


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> *When you get inspired to finally make a good video for once:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572620190164082693


*That was made over two weeks ago, slow poke! Some SLK fan you are! She was the third person to like it.*


----------



## Araragi

I only saw it because you retweeted your own tweet good thing you're such a mark for yourself. You'd fit right in with AEW


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Come see the best video packages in the business and tell Tony Khan to take notes





Araragi said:


> When you get inspired to finally make a good video for once:


I don't see any Devil Masami videos in that tweet


----------



## Araragi




----------



## HugoCortez

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/xy3afm


----------



## Araragi




----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


>


One of the greatest matches of all time and probably one of the best performances ever by Masami


----------



## HugoCortez

This thread has been hijacked by Devil Masami. Please, for your own good, don't try to resist


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> I only saw it because you retweeted your own tweet good thing you're such a mark for yourself. You'd fit right in with AEW


*







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BULLSHIT 30 MINUTE DRAW!!! GIVE QUEEN'S QUEST WHAT THEY DESERVE!!! 😡😡😡







*


----------



## Araragi

Someone here obviously needs to learn how to spell lovely and champions correctly. Maybe try and use your power to manifest a dictionary or something.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Someone here obviously needs to learn how to spell lovely and champions correctly. Maybe try and use your power to manifest a dictionary or something.


*I'm so sick of your shit! 👿







*


----------



## HugoCortez

How dares Dump try to cut Masami? Omori is fair game though. Stab her to your heart's content 



Araragi said:


>


That's the best thing Kashima has ever done. Screw Queen's Quest (Momo would probably take it literally and try to shove screws on them)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@3venflow get in here and talk about how awesome the 5 Star GP was.*


----------



## 3venflow

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *@3venflow get in here and talk about how awesome the 5 Star GP was.*


I've only been able to watch the final so far due to time/other wrestling I've been watching 😢

But Guilia vs. Tam was great especially when considering they had already wrestled that night. I would've cut a little bit of the stuff outside of the ring but in the ring, the match was A grade and Giulia is like a final boss. There was a part early with the backdrops that was basically Misawa/Kawada in female form. Super physical and dangerous match that you should save for the big shows for the sake of your career. I suppose there could be complaints about the selling too but I'm so conditioned to these crazy big matches now that it doesn't bother me as much as it did.

I also watched Shoko vs. Sakazaki from the TJPW show which was good. Not as good as Giuila vs. Tam like most TJPW compared to Stardom, but better than much of the Stateside women's matches this year (Masha vs. Jordynne on Friday being possibly the best in America since Bianca vs. Becky WM match that I've seen in 2022).


----------



## Araragi

HugoCortez said:


> View attachment 135557
> 
> View attachment 135558
> 
> 
> How dares Dump try to cut Masami? Omori is fair game though. Stab her to your heart's content
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best thing Kashima has ever done. Screw Queen's Quest (Momo would probably take it literally and try to shove screws on them)


Interested in your current thoughts on the DDM members and God's Eye since the old DDM fan thread died out.


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *@3venflow get in here and talk about how awesome Oedo Tai is.*


Fixed that for you!


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> Interested in your current thoughts on the DDM members and God's Eye since the old DDM fan thread died out.


I like Maika and I think she's from a technical standpoint the current best member of DDM in ring (Himeka would be the second) she also seems to be finding her footing in terms of presence going by her increased popularity. I think though that she would be much better if she were working for a promotion with a different house style and booking approach. alas, those promotions are sinking ships at the moment, so beggars can't be choosers.

Himeka is a personal favourite of mine. you can tell she hasn't been properly trained and sort of learns along the way via taking cues from what she sees from her coworkers but she is still one of the workers I enjoy the most, espcially in the singles matches (she isn't so good in tags though). She has a good grasp of pacing and setting up her offense and also is a better seller than a good deal of the roster. Her crowd control skills are very good (always knows when the crowd is gorwing silent and how to get them invested again) and she is also one of the best promos in the promotion.

Thekla is a valuable asset for the promotion, sinc eshe is a very athletic and fit looking gakikojin who can cut fluent promos in both english and Japanese (which is a rare asset to have) and she certainly fits personality wise in the faction, but she isn't someone i am particularly interested in watching inside the ring due to her approach being too based on showing off for the sake o showing off.

I don't like Mai and I think they are trying too hard to get her to become a big name.

Giulia... I like her promos, isnce she comes off as genuine as if it were her real persona (because in part it is) she oozes charisma, has a good look and has more presence than almost anybody else, so I am behind the promotion building their shows around her. HOWEVER, she is one of the top guys whose matche sI dislike the most. It's not that she is unathletic or lacks mat game, quite the contrary, the tools are there. The issue isn't any lack of attributes but rather the excess of them. to put it more succintly, I have an issue with what she thinks is a good match. she always tries to cram every single spot off her epic checklist guidebook into the matches regardless of if it makes sense or not and always wrestles the same regardless of if the opponent requires a switch on how she works or not. Her work comes off as so wwe, I think she would be thick with Triple H, which is something that may be the source of all sorts of fantasies for several people but not for me, since I am certainly not a fan of the wwe style of working a big match. 

Mirai is solid all around but doesn't have a deifned personality in the ring to me (also outside of it, to be honest). She is also a tad overpushed but, hey, her push is working, so mor epower to her.

Ami is someone I am apathetic towards.

Syuri has been one of my personal favourites since her Kana feud days before her Stardom run. However, I don't think her current role as this stoic faceish ace who does these Okada like matches is her best incarnation. I said that Mayu hasn't been as good as she used to be before she lost the red belt. Well, Syuri's matches were overall better before she won the title. Now you rarely get her brutal strike heavy side and the structure of her matches has become very artificial and rpedictable like it were some generic NJPW main event (ythe match length and layout don't help) and you can see she still has issues pulling the switch after year sof being used to working her more mat based style. I still appreciate how she is the only champion qwho comes off as a serious no nonsense deal without being a cardboard like her faction partners though and still like her more than almost everybody else but, I miss her 2020 and first half of 2021 output


----------



## Araragi

I like Mirai a lot. Of all the new blood she's really the only one I've been able to get in to. I just think she needs to drop the quirky act and develop a mean streak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Interested in your current thoughts on the DDM members and God's Eye since the old DDM fan thread died out.


*I will now use this as yet another opportunity to put myself over because I'm the f** GOAT! 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579496256543821824
@HugoCortez the "Giulia wrestles the same match" is such a 2020 complaint. It makes me wonder if you actually sat down and watched all of her matches instead of just the highlights. Not only did she switch it up and tell a different story with each opponent, but she won all of her matches with different moves.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567944927455100928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575319422557986816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579598112133636096


----------



## Araragi




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


>


*SHE DIDN'T DESERVE THIS, NOR A REAL GUITAR TO THE HEAD!!!*


----------



## Araragi

Spoiler: the best music in stardom


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Spoiler: the best music in stardom


*You've spent so much time trolling your reigning 5 Star GP Queen that you forgot to celebrate SLK'S 7 year wrestling anniversary, you FAKE FAN!!!!!

Your fave was in dire need of crispy fried chicken and you could not provide that to her! Turn in your mask 🎭, your wrench 🔧, and your purple pain box 🎁 IMMEDIATELY!!! 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579815448304291840*


----------



## Araragi

NO RETURN POLICY!

They all came together at the end of the day. Shame about that traitor in the bottom corner.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> NO RETURN POLICY!
> 
> They all came together at the end of the day. Shame about that traitor in the bottom corner.


*On a serious note, can we talk about the muscle mass SLK has put on since joining STARDOM? Girl got some GAINS!!!








*


----------



## Araragi

You've got to love a unit that's all about the gains.


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> the "Giulia wrestles the same match" is such a 2020 complaint. It makes me wonder if you actually sat down and watched all of her matches instead of just the highlights. Not only did she switch it up and tell a different story with each opponent, but she won all of her matches with different moves.


Not really. Back in 2020, the main complaint about Giulia by fans was that she was getting pushed to the top out of the gate, which didn't sit well with most of them due to them still mourning Hana Kimura's (who was supposed to get that push) passing, Utami had a similar hate coming from fans due to getting pushed instead of momo (now the idea seems ludicrous, but Momo was the fan favourite in 2019-2020). People back then simply shat on her matches regardless of their structure, with her pausing and taking too long before almost every sequence and her strike exchanges looknig phony being the only specific complaint about her workrate. It's not till mid 2021 that people start to talk about things like how she always tires pretty fast (more than usual, since this is a joshi thing in general) of the matwork and starts to go for the ringside crowd engaging attacks pretty early into the match or how she always tends to shove the elbow exchanges and stretch them as often as possible. Even then, it has neevr been about her moveset, but her match structure. 





Araragi said:


> I like Mirai a lot. Of all the new blood she's really the only one I've been able to get in to. I just think she needs to drop the quirky act and develop a mean streak.


Agree, she needs to focus on defining her in ring personality.


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *SHE DIDN'T DESERVE THIS, NOR A REAL GUITAR TO THE HEAD!!!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> Even then, it has neevr been about her moveset, but her match structure.


*That's the thing though, the structure of her matches throughout the 5 Star GP was never the same, which is why I'm calling this a dated complaint.

She had a slugfest with Saya Iida.

She started on the floor with SLK because it was personal, which makes it justifiable.

She kept it in the ring with Natsupoi and just beat the shit out of her while no selling most of her offense for obvious reasons. Poi was always just a cute pet to Giulia and she wanted to show the world how easy it is to destroy her.

She had a pure technical wrestling match with Ami Sohrei to show that she can work submissions at or above the level of the God's Eye girls.

She neutralized the high flying of Saya Kamitani by keeping her grounded and reversing her 450 Splash with a Triangle Choke. She also showed off her deep arsenal of submissions here.*





> Agree, she needs to focus on defining her in ring personality.


*At least we all agree that Mirai has no personality.*


----------



## Araragi

I still love Syuri don't get me wrong but Mirai's not exactly in a unit with big personalities to bounce off. Konami for example needed to be rubbed up against Hana Kimura to finally bring out something in her. Heel Mirai in Oedo Tai with a nasty personality to match that lariat and submissions of hers is what would be best. But if you asked me who I would trade for her, the answer would be none.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> I still love Syuri don't get me wrong but Mirai's not exactly in a unit with big personalities to bounce off. Konami for example needed to be rubbed up against Hana Kimura to finally bring out something in her. Heel Mirai in Oedo Tai with a nasty personality to match that lariat and submissions of hers is what would be best. But if you asked me who I would trade for her, the answer would be none.


*Surrender the washed clown. She's comic relief at this point in her career. Mirai smiles, does submissions, and sticks her boobs out (not complaining). There's no depth to her whatsoever.*


----------



## Araragi

Clapping is a personality trait. Show some respect to the best clap based wrestler in the world. I'll just continue driving the Mirai bandwagon and don't expect me to forget the transgressions of you non-believers when you come crawling someday. Oedo Tai definitely need to steal her though because they clearly have chemistry. Just take a look at Mirai posing for this picture that is definitely not Saki taking a selfie.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I hope you like my Momo Watanabe MV cover @Araragi! Be sure to turn on notifications so you see it when it drops! 😊

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580631780339900416*


----------



## Araragi

Is it possible the 5 Star Tony Khan ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ in here actually delivered on a huge announcement?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Is it possible the 5 Star Tony Khan ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ in here actually delivered on a huge announcement?


*Unlike the aforementioned carny, I actually DO deliver on my HUGE ANNOUNCEMENTS!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580676112677744641*


----------



## Araragi

Is that two good videos now? I'm shocked but a dead clock can in fact be right twice a day. Clap for him!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Is that two good videos now? I'm shocked but a dead clock can in fact be right twice a day. Clap for him!


*STOP BULLYING MY FAVORITE WRESTLERS!!! 😡😡😡

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576252456031297537*


----------



## Araragi

Easy solution, get better favorites.


----------



## HugoCortez

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/stardomjoshi/comments/y5hugy

don't you forget it @Araragi


----------



## Araragi

Hazuki is scary but nothing compared to Syuri. Stardom can expect to hear from my lawyer soon, they can't keep getting away with this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*What's that @Araragi? You want to see a 2 minute 20 second Syuri highlight reel?! GREAT IDEA! 😀

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580594788940009473*


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> Hazuki is scary but nothing compared to Syuri. Stardom can expect to hear from my lawyer soon, they can't keep getting away with this.


No one is scarier than this though:


----------



## Ham and Egger

I just started following Stardom through some YouTuber who basically gave me a gist of all the wrestlers, factions, and storylines going on in the promotion. I like how each group have their own aesthetic and looks. I see that these women are highly trained and can perform at a high level that makes most of the WWE & AEW women's roster look like a joke. I like they have women who can do lucha, techinal, strong style, and sports entertainment style wrestling. I've become a fan of Guila, Natsupoi, Saya Kamitami, and Mina Shirakawa. I'll be following at least their big shows from here on out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *I've really outdone myself with this one. You're lucky I like you!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582544333378846721*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ham and Egger said:


> I just started following Stardom through some YouTuber who basically gave me a gist of all the wrestlers, factions, and storylines going on in the promotion. I like how each group have their own aesthetic and looks. I see that these women are highly trained and can perform at a high level that makes most of the WWE & AEW women's roster look like a joke. I like they have women who can do lucha, techinal, strong style, and sports entertainment style wrestling. I've become a fan of Guila, Natsupoi, Saya Kamitami, and Mina Shirakawa. I'll be following at least their big shows from here on out.


*Welcome aboard! You joined the fandom at a great time and we share the same faves. Tag League is starting soon (10/23) and STARDOM has several big shows lined up. New Blood 5 will be streamed for free on YouTube today at 5:30 am EST. It features a mixture of elite STARDOM wrestlers and up and comers from various promotions. I will share the link here as soon as it goes live: https://youtube.com/c/STARDOMofficial

My favorite Stardom YouTuber for highlights and recaps is Meerkat Ultra. He adds memes and comedy to make the stories more exciting for casual followers of the promotion. Here's his review of the 5 Star GP Grand Finals and introduction of tag league teams:*


----------



## Araragi

As much as it pains me I must admit that I love the video. But most importantly, now you have to retire because you will never be able to outdo it. Don't ruin your legacy!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*New Blood 5 is live with Chanyota vs Mai Sakurai!*


----------



## Tommie Styles

I am here because of Meerkat Ultra. He blew away the coverage of the 5 star GP! He has made me a fan of the promotion as a whole, instead of individual wrestlers.

Shoutout to Meerkat *ULTRAAAAA!*


----------



## HugoCortez

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/y89i0k


----------



## Ham and Egger

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Welcome aboard! You joined the fandom at a great time and we share the same faves. Tag League is starting soon (10/23) and STARDOM has several big shows lined up. New Blood 5 will be streamed for free on YouTube today at 5:30 am EST. It features a mixture of elite STARDOM wrestlers and up and comers from various promotions. I will share the link here as soon as it goes live: https://youtube.com/c/STARDOMofficial
> 
> My favorite Stardom YouTuber for highlights and recaps is Meerkat Ultra. He adds memes and comedy to make the stories more exciting for casual followers of the promotion. Here's his review of the 5 Star GP Grand Finals and introduction of tag league teams:*


Meerkat Ultra is exactly the guy who I was referring to! He was able to break down all happenings in the company in a comedic way. I hope his channel grows and we'll as the STARDOM promotion.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Double post


----------



## HugoCortez

This and purowave are the best wrestling music video channels pertaining the joshi scene


----------



## HugoCortez




----------



## Araragi

I'm still waiting on Purowave to make dedicated videos for Mayumi Ozaki and Kagetsu but the channel never misses.








HugoCortez said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/y89i0k


It's Chiggy. I hate Reddit but I made an account just so I could vote in your poll. Don't say I never did anything for you!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tag League videos I've made so far including the Black Desire MV posted above:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577638684035194880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582096364263313408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581446518699352064
*Maihime (Maika and Himeka) look to be next based on the votes of my followers:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582727820794482689
The poll closes on the day tag league starts (10/23).*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No context STARDOM is the best:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582934662737166337*


----------



## Araragi

Context: Natsuko Tora is the Head of the Table


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Context: Natsuko Tora is the Head of the Table


*You and your God Damned OedoTai propaganda! I hope Linda lashes you next!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582819722546274305*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm currently uploading highlights from the tag team matches over the last week.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580014372642246656*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580023287366955009
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583114599418589185

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582999568651735040*


----------



## Araragi

I've got some highlights for you.

2-27 🔥 
4 points 
Lakers should trade Russell Westbrook for her.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583062813060534274


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> I've got some highlights for you.
> 
> 2-27 🔥
> 4 points
> Lakers should trade Russell Westbrook for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583062813060534274




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583099796625448960


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583150126721249281


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Mafia Bella day 1 tag league MV is already up. Enjoy the bonus troll video for Saki Kashima @Araragi. Black Desire vs. God's Eye was straight HEAT btw.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584169387375722496


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586135863645589504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586138953878450176


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *My Black Desire video was topped by the superior faction 😏

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586804064414826499*


----------



## Araragi

*SOUL:*









*SOULLESS:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> *SOUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOULLESS:*


*Of course you included the bench warmers to handicap them 😆. My B team cooks Ruaka, Tora, and Rina, SO YOU STILL LOSE!!! 😂😂😂*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587266093533564928


----------



## Araragi




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aww, what a cute couple

congrats guys 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587495911239958529


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Happy halloween tony, lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587191310368346113


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


>


Looking at gifs lime this, it's shocking how natural Himeka is at channeling her inner jerk during matches and program builds.

Also, why are people posting stupid off topic AEW tweets in here?


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587266093533564928


Gee, Thekla is really short. Giulia looks like a giant next to her.


By the way, what is the deal with the video featuring both the Big Pun and Dre & Snoop Dog versions of Deep Cover?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587608983304536065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587649040954675201


HugoCortez said:


> Gee, Thekla is really short. Giulia looks like a giant next to her.
> 
> 
> By the way, what is the deal with the video featuring both the Big Pun and Dre & Snoop Dog versions of Deep Cover?


*I wanted Dre's verse in there because very few people are even aware of the 187 remix. Unfortunately, the audio quality decreased.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

OC fears nobody 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587595412911063040
ahhh, Mike is on rampage - here’s the press release


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587860751544647680


----------



## Araragi

HugoCortez said:


> Also, why are people posting stupid off topic AEW tweets in here?


OP posts Stardom stuff in the AEW section sometimes because he wants it to get more traffic. Cattle is popping himself by posting stupid off topic AEW tweets in here. He's the only one laughing because this thread is mostly just music videos and me shitposting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> OP posts Stardom stuff in the AEW section sometimes because he wants it to get more traffic. Cattle is popping himself by posting stupid off topic AEW tweets in here. He's the only one laughing because this thread is mostly just music videos and me shitposting.


*Tell Black Desire to win a damn match so I can make more content for you! 🐯💜*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *you took another L but I'm still blessing you with highlights:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588443019111706628*


----------



## HugoCortez

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/yln205


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> @Araragi *you took another L but I'm still blessing you with highlights:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588125277955178497*


Unfortunately you didn't bless me with a magnifying glass so I can't even watch it. 



Spoiler: Highlights of the night


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Unfortunately you didn't bless me with a magnifying glass so I can't even watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Highlights of the night


*Re-uploaded. Thank you for bringing to my attention that web app users can't f** see it. I don't know why that happened.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588443686769147905
I just know Starlight Kid was wearing her glasses when she watched this:

















*


----------



## HugoCortez

DIRTY BOI

That's it Himeka. Send the pineapple clown packing back to Spongebob's house


----------



## HugoCortez

This one is the central topic of joshi reddit right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I made a Pink Kabuki MV after Mina got her lower row of teeth destroyed, and a Konami MV:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588548027018776577*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588790046421057537
Saya should have never gone for a second Phoenix Splash after she botched the first.*


----------



## Araragi

HugoCortez said:


> This one is the central topic of joshi reddit right now.
> 
> View attachment 137786


All I'm saying on this one is I feel bad for both of them because that one is all on the promotion. She was a ticking time bomb, it was obvious she was eventually going to hurt someone or herself. Don't cut corners in development!


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I made a Pink Kabuki MV after Mina got her lower row of teeth destroyed, and a Konami MV:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588548027018776577*
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588790046421057537
> Saya should have never gone for a second Phoenix Splash after she botched the first.*


That Kon video is actually top tier!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> That Kon video is actually top tier!


*Thank you for your completely non-biased OedoTai loving opinion! I made this after having only seeing Konami wrestle one QQ tag match from this summer and on PPV this week. It took me 2 hours because I was unfamiliar with her, but I like her now.
*


----------



## Araragi

Love Kon, she's very smart. Saw the light even before Momo.


----------



## HugoCortez

Konami is very talented in the ring, but she isn't exactly oozing charisma nor has a mind for maximizing her toold and moments during her marches. It's a pity, they trained her so well but they didn't give her any charisma pointers

As for Queen's Quest, I agree with her. Who the fuck would want to join a group named like some turn based combate role playing game franchise?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*QQ slander is BLASPHEMOUS!!! Only unconditional praise is allowed for the greatest faction in pro wrestling @Araragi. 







*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588975104893280259
*As for Konami @HugoCortez, at least she has physical charisma with her mannerisms and ninja costume, especially during her entrances. Everything else you said applies directly to her stablemates Ami Sohrei and Mirai. Their matches put me to sleep.*


----------



## gore2024

Iyo Sky should have returned to Stardom!


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> As for Konami @HugoCortez, at least she has physical charisma with her mannerisms and ninja costume, especially during her entrances. Everything else you said applies directly to her stablemates Ami Sohrei and Mirai. Their matches put me to sleep.


I am trying to be as objective as possible with that assessment. Konami just happens to do the style of in ring I like the most (having been trained by two of my faovurites) but every time I was expecting her to get to the next level past the midcard and tag specialist status, that never happened. Every time she has a high profile match, I like the match in terms of quality and sensible pacing and structure, but the audiences are always mostly apathetic. You could argue that not having a solid booking direction beyond being the submission specialist hurt Konami but, I don't know. She has been active since 2015 and was more or less very good right from her debut, but she seems doomed to be the eternal good mechanic


As for Mirai and Ami, one could argue that Mirai benefits from having had the rocket strapped to her back from arrival to make up for the lack of pizzaz but, whatever, the crowds over there tend to dig her for whatever reason, so I don't think her push is going to stop anytime soon. I personally think that basically being pushed because "we are in a faction with this top name (Giulia) or the champion (Syuri)" isn't exactly very helpful when it comes to them showcasing character traits unique to them. I am going to cut Ami some slack because she is basically a rookie for all intents and purposes (everybody was saying how bland DDM were back in 2020) and she really hasn't been super pushed like Mirai has. Although, as always, only time will tell.

Anyway:






Suzu Suzuki invoking the spirits of old in that thumbnail


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> All I'm saying on this one is I feel bad for both of them because that one is all on the promotion. She was a ticking time bomb, it was obvious she was eventually going to hurt someone or herself. Don't cut corners in development!


I have always been complaining about Saya Kamitani's execution but, come on, people are only hating on her now because of whom she hurt and how she hurt her. Besides, of all the botches to complain about, giving her crap for botching one of the easiest to botch moves seems ridiculous, especially when the botch at least didn't look bad in a "oh, it's business exposing/looks phony" way.

Mina is going to get replacement teeth that are quite likely going to be better looking than her original ones, so people should calm down with the Kamitani hate when they were kissing her ass until this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589352653343330304


HugoCortez said:


> I have always been complaining about Saya Kamitani's execution but, come on, people are only hating on her now because of whom she hurt and how she hurt her. Besisdes, of all the botches to complain, giving her crap for botching one of the easiest to botch moves seems ridiculous, espcially when the botch at least didn't look bad in a "oh, it's business exposing/looks phony" way.
> 
> Mina is going to get replacment teeth that are quite likely going to be better looking than her original ones, so people should calm down with the hate when they were kissing her ass until this


*Honestly, when it happened, I expected you to give her the most s*** out of everybody, but I appreciate this reasonable take.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589702793471832065


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590080323525939200


----------



## HugoCortez

^Rossy in 2017











^and Rossy when he was still in his early 20s


----------



## Araragi




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590167466948595713
@Araragi *YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY SMALL SCREEN SPECIALIST!!!! 








*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590418898356432896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590491869766897664


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590080323525939200












NSYNC oh my god I'm fucking crying over here! I love that tiny video so much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> NSYNC oh my god I'm fucking crying over here! I love that tiny video so much.


*I FIXED IT DAMMIT!!! 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590330312709771264
AND HERE'S YOUR WEEKLY BLACK DESIRE TREAT!!! 🐯💜🍑


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590506563965702144*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *you're lucky a lot of my friends are Oedotai enthusiasts and have corrupted me into giving a damn about this faction

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591104720231358465*


----------



## Araragi

I'm the Prime Minister of Oedo Tai enthusiasts; be grateful I've given you my blessing to make videos of them. 

NATSU!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> I'm the Prime Minister of Oedo Tai enthusiasts; be grateful I've given you my blessing to make videos of them.
> 
> NATSU!


*This is precisely why President Giulia wants to open her foundation for retired women's wrestlers. They get abused at their day jobs by jilted exes.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589939870264225792*


----------



## HugoCortez

If you get the joke with this picture, then that means you know your joshi scene stuff:


----------



## Araragi

Mach Fumiaki jokes on WF wasn't on my 2022 bingo card.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592147632369332224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592578013249822720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592229208927133696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592306187890200576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592504409992622080


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592474174966353922

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592836248850157569


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590080323525939200


This is how you do a TLC match without a table, ladder or chair in sight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593007478035591169


Geeee said:


> This is how you do a TLC match without a table, ladder or chair in sight.


*The irony of this post is that Stardom is legitimately about to have their first TLC match this Saturday at Gold Rush! $10,000,000 Yen ($68,000 USD) is on the line!
























*


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593007478035591169
> 
> *The irony of this post is that Stardom is legitimately about to have their first TLC match this Saturday at Gold Rush! $10,000,000 Yen ($68,000 USD) is on the line!
> 
> View attachment 139167
> 
> View attachment 139166
> 
> View attachment 139165
> *


Kamitani will definitely do something crazy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591006477346803713


Geeee said:


> Kamitani will definitely do something crazy.


*It's the mini trios tournament you see with DDM vs Cosmic Angels and STARS vs God's Eye. The TLC match will be held on the same show for the prize money. The winners of the aforementioned matches will be competing in it.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I have neatly organized all of my MVs by faction so they're all easier to find! I imagine @Araragi will be living in the Oedotai section.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593732173013598208*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593924856269217795


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593904927511822337What was being hung from the ceiling anyway?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593904927511822337What was being hung from the ceiling anyway?


*$10,000,000 Yen for the winning team.*


----------



## Araragi

Kamitani closing in on Momo's white belt defense record as I slowly die inside.


----------



## HugoCortez

It's battering ram time!!!




































I wonder who made that mountain of chairs?


----------



## HugoCortez

@Araragi I however bet that you only care about this:













Can also somebody explain what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## MC

HugoCortez said:


> Can also somebody explain what the fuck is going on here?
> 
> View attachment 139409


That's the peak of women's wrestling, right there.


----------



## Geeee

HugoCortez said:


> @Araragi I however bet that you only care about this:
> 
> View attachment 139408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can also somebody explain what the fuck is going on here?
> 
> View attachment 139409


the first successful flying nothing!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594278123994075140


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594331528523390977


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594331528523390977


this match was incredibly good. It really made you feel bad for Mayu Iwatani. Will Ospreay vs Shota Umino was also a banger. I decided I didn't want to sleep and I figured something cool might happen on this event, so I watched it live. Although, I figured it would end at like 4 AM my time, which felt doable and instead it didn't end until like 6:30 O_O.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594158721076465664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594306670712193024


----------



## theshape31




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594661384041684995

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594349466639032320
@RapShepard *I know you don't care much for women's wrestling, so watch these KAIRI vs Mayu highlights and let me know if you still feel the same way. Women's wrestling is the best wrestling when done right.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Heard some good things about the Gold Rush show which I'll probably watch later in the week.

As for Historic X-Over, it was cool to see some of these women on a bigger stage. I loved the venue they were in, and they had 7k in attendance. Even if the fans couldn't make noise, it felt like a big environment. And Kairi vs. Mayu as a result felt like a big time match. The Mixed Tag with Giulia & Syuri was entertaining as well in more of a comedy way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yes, KAIRI vs Mayu made me rewatch this and reconsider my match of the year. They won.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594854007293575169*


----------



## Araragi

@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ do me a favor and add TJPW to the thread title so I can start spamming Miu Watanabe content that probably only I'll care about.












HugoCortez said:


> @Araragi I however bet that you only care about this:
> 
> View attachment 139408


At least Oedo Tai has enough sense to only have one clown in the faction. Queen's Quest has 5!


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ do me a favor and add TJPW to the thread title so I can start spamming Miu Watanabe content that probably only I'll care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Oedo Tai has enough sense to only have one clown in the faction. Queen's Quest has 5!


That Black Sabbath vol.4 Momo Watanabe mash up user avatar...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ do me a favor and add TJPW to the thread title so I can start spamming Miu Watanabe content that probably only I'll care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Oedo Tai has enough sense to only have one clown in the faction. Queen's Quest has 5!


*The mods don't give a f*** about this dead thread. Do whatever you want. I'll even join your celebration.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592928628811395075*


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> The mods don't give a f*** about this dead thread.


The mods do not know who works in Stardom, nevermind other promotions, so you could start talking about Hiroyo Matsumoto's title run as the Beyond the Sead champion and they wouldn't notice anything is going off topic


----------



## Araragi

This thread ain't dead until I say it's dead.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> This thread ain't dead until I say it's dead.


*So my TJPW friends immediately threw me on the Miu Watanabe bandwagon. It was not a hard sell after I watched her title match two months ago. Her theme song slaps on my speakers, she's adorable, and she's beaming with charisma. She's already with Suzume and Maki Itoh as my favorites in that promotion.*


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *So my TJPW friends immediately threw me on the Miu Watanabe bandwagon. It was not a hard sell after I watched her title match two months ago. Her theme song slaps on my speakers, she's adorable, and she's beaming with charisma. She's already with Suzume and Maki Itoh as my favorites in that promotion.*


And the greatest artist of our time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302273307505356800


HugoCortez said:


> The mods do not know who works in Stardom, nevermind other promotions, so you could start talking about Hiroyo Matsumoto's title run as the Beyond the Sead champion and they wouldn't notice anything is going off topic


Platt is a Stardom fan although I don't know how much time he has to watch between banning machomanjohncena alts. Eastwood at least loves Bull Nakano which is enough to make her cool in my book.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> And the greatest artist of our time.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302273307505356800


*Sorry friend, Mina Shirakawa has Miu beaten in elite artistry:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573477739411419137*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595536024565866504


----------



## Araragi

Miu's art speaks to me on a spiritual level. I need her to make manga.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296425735419318275


----------



## HugoCortez

『ＡＡＡＷシングル王座を争う１ＤＡＹトーナメントに向け各選手が意気込み／マーベラス会見(２)』











Feels weird to see Unagi Sayaka in a tournament for the AAAW World Championship, although Marvelous and Stardom are okey terms, so maybe not that surprising. Imagine telling this to someone in 2002


Everybody online is rooting for Mio Momono


Hey Mayo, hey Mayo!!!!


Anyway, here is the match between unagi and Chikayo Nagashima.








It is really impressive how good Chikayo Nagashima and Meiko Satomura still are to this day after almost 30 years of career. And it is crazy how they are the same age as Asuka desp8ite having been active wrestlers since 1995!!!!


Also lol at Chigusa Nagayo's fanboy like commentary from her camera


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@HugoCortez *is that Yuna Minase with her titties out?

*


Araragi said:


> Miu's art speaks to me on a spiritual level. I need her to make manga.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296425735419318275
> *


*

SHE DREW MC PEE PANTS?!







*


----------



## HugoCortez

@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Yes, Manase is one of the competitors in the tournament for the old GAEA AAAW world championship


----------



## HugoCortez

I am of the opinion that Bull Nakano, Devil Masami, Aja Kong and Chigusa Nagayo are the greatest of all time, but then I see Jaguar Yokota still wrestling like this at the age of 61, and I realize that the people who say she is the greatest of all time may be correct:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It'll be good to see the Titty Master in tournament action. She liked my KAIRI vs Saya video the other day:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594001835815231489







*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565409555567329281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565423790422921216


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I have finished highlights for all of the exciting matches from the 11/23 show @Araragi.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596098371751936002

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595810854011912192

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595957723514142720

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595885932754137088

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595762924081283077*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596556047904231424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596510579904094210

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596457698995970049


----------



## Araragi

Day 49 of The First Gyan Period, our brave hero attempts to conquer 200kg on her own.








5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *She liked my KAIRI vs Saya video the other day*


Irrelevant, only my likes matter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Day 49 of The First Gyan Period, our brave hero attempts to conquer 200kg on her own.


*Even THE GOAT Giulia couldn't overcome Majin Yuu. She's plotting her escape from Hell as we speak:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596518511429701633



> Irrelevant, only my likes matter.


*I've blessed you with endless OedoTai content this week, so start mashing that heart button!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Historic Crossover is up on STARDOM World. Here are all the main card matches:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597088536658083840

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597063881754828801

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594278123994075140*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594331528523390977


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597554138362937346


----------



## Araragi

Look in God's Eye, what do you see?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597737233796435968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597591064176914434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597380722536300544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597347195787055104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597912456004706305


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Look in God's Eye, what do you see?


*Araragi stealing Rossy's tweets!







*


----------



## TD Stinger

Did finally get around to watching the 2 matches from Gold Rush I wanted to.

I knew Kamitani vs. Kairi was going to end in a draw going into the show so there was a lack of drama. But as a match itself. I thought it was really good. For 30 minutes I can't say I was ever bored and even wanted to see them keep going by the end which is a testament to them. It left me wanting more and the 2 have good chemistry with each other.

As far as Syuri vs. Hayashishita goes, I'll say that I continue to "not get" Syuri. Like, she's clearly talented. But every time I watch one of her big matches, unless she's facing someone like Giulia, I just feel nothing. The matches she's in are usually good but again, I rarely get excited for them. Maybe because her big matches often have to follow Kamitani's whose work I just enjoy more.


----------



## HugoCortez

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zamgof


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598804349643366400


TD Stinger said:


> Did finally get around to watching the 2 matches from Gold Rush I wanted to.
> 
> I knew Kamitani vs. Kairi was going to end in a draw going into the show so there was a lack of drama. But as a match itself. I thought it was really good. For 30 minutes I can't say I was ever bored and even wanted to see them keep going by the end which is a testament to them. It left me wanting more and the 2 have good chemistry with each other.
> 
> As far as Syuri vs. Hayashishita goes, I'll say that I continue to "not get" Syuri. Like, she's clearly talented. But every time I watch one of her big matches, unless she's facing someone like Giulia, I just feel nothing. The matches she's in are usually good but again, I rarely get excited for them. Maybe because her big matches often have to follow Kamitani's whose work I just enjoy more.


*You're not alone and this has been the recurring theme all year for everyone not named @HugoCortez. Giulia will once again give her another Match of the Year candidate on the 29th to end her stagnant title reign.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599048383905161217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599053204368805888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599057289360523264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599062505082720256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599067851180363776


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598804349643366400
> 
> *You're not alone and this has been the recurring theme all year for everyone not named @HugoCortez. Giulia will once again give her another Match of the Year candidate on the 29th to end her stagnant title reign.*


I am feeling the need to point out that MC and Araragi over here don't like Saya Kamitani's in ring output either. I am only talking about this site, of course.

Anyway, here is an actual good champion for a change:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zc6omb


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*F*** Rossy for going with the most boring possible option to win this tournament.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599380645523771392


----------



## HugoCortez

Himeka and Maika choking once again. Every tournament, it's always the same: 'I think Himeka is going to win this one' and she always ends up losing. On the other hand, HZK needs a carrot and this tournament win is that, especially since it looks like they are still hesitant to give her a singles push.



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zc83v0


Mio Momono is going to become the DASH Chisako of Marvelous at this rate


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599398223201697794


HugoCortez said:


> Himeka and Maika choking once again. Every tournament, it's always the same: 'I think Himeka is going to win this one' and she always ends up losing. On the other hand, HZK needs a carrot and this tournament win is that, especially since it looks like they are still hesitant to give her a singles push.
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zc83v0
> 
> 
> Mio Momono is going to become the DASH Chisako of Marvelous at this rate


*HAZUKI won last year. The best options were MaiHime, Mafia Bella, or AphroditE. Your inherent bias against Kamitani just blinds you to this.*


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599398223201697794
> 
> *HAZUKI won last year. The best options were MaiHime, Mafia Bella, or AphroditE. Your inherent bias against Kamitani just blinds you to this.*



I wanted Maihime to win the tournament, but at this point, I know too well that the promotion does not see Himeka as being above a certain position and that me wanting something doesn't mean it is going to happen. As for the other preferred winners, Giulia is going to win the world of stardom championship and has been main eventing and being the focus of the promotion for three years already, so she doesn't need the tournament win. Saya Kamitani is nearing the one year mark as wonder of stardom champion and Utami is an established ex world of stardom champion, so they aren't giving them the tournament either. Meanwhile, HZK is someone who is good and popular and that they see as marketeable but that they don't trust and don't want to push as a singles wrestler, so they give her these tag team tournament wins to keep her relevant without commiting to giving her something. Kidani is very wwe influenced when it comes to booking, which means that he doesn't give a damn about tag teams, so the most expected decision on Stardom's part is to give the goddess tournament win to someone who isn't in the upper echelon nor poised to join it anytime soon but that they want to give a reward, like HZK, who main events occasionally, but never on her own.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## Lady Eastwood

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


>


Please stop spamming every thread with this, cheers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599457812773449728


HugoCortez said:


> I wanted Maihime to win the tournament, but at this point, I know too well that the promotion does not see Himeka as being above a certain position and that me wanting something doesn't mean it is going to happen. As for the other preferred winners, Giulia is going to win the world of stardom championship and has been main eventing and being the focus of the promotion for three years already, so she doesn't need the tournament win. Saya Kamitani is nearing the one year mark as wonder of stardom champion and Utami is an established ex world of stardom champion, so they aren't giving them the tournament either. Meanwhile, HZK is someone who is good and popular and that they see as marketeable but that they don't trust and don't want to push as a singles wrestler, so they give her these tag team tournament wins to keep her relevant without commiting to giving her something. Kidani is very wwe influenced when it comes to booking, which means that he doesn't give a damn about tag teams, so the most expected decision on Stardom's part is to give the goddess tournament win to someone who isn't in the upper echelon nor poised to join it anytime soon but that they want to give a reward, like HZK, who main events occasionally, but never on her own.


*You are furthering HAZUKI's process of stagnation by pigeon holing her into the tag team specialist role. What should have happened, is Aphrodite wins this tournament, then HAZUKI challenges Kamitani for the title at Queendom, takes it from her, and then Aphrodite takes the Goddess Championships so they have something to do in 2023 while Giulia has the red belt and HAZUKI has the white belt. Then, you build 2023 around the Tam Nakano and Giulia story arc for the ultimate climax of Tam finally winning the big one. This keeps all your top players doing something noteworthy instead of floundering. That's if they're going to keep f** over MaiHime, which it seems like they're going to do forever.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599504400979881985


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> You are furthering HAZUKI's process of stagnation by pigeon holing her into the tag team specialist role.


I think that neither Kidani nor Rossy are too worried about that. HZK leavingmid push at the end 2019 has really hurt her career prospects. Again, it all boils down to kidani not giving a fuck about tag team wrestling except to keep singles wrestlers busy doing something while they are out of the singles championships loop. This isn't zenjo or, to put a contemporary exmaple, SEAdLINNNG or Sendai girls, where the tag team championships are important






5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Then, you build 2023 around the Tam Nakano and Giulia story arc for the ultimate climax of Tam finally winning the big one.


This will happen. Both Rossy and kidani are very high on Tam Nakano and they are going to milk ther for the remaining of her career, especially if her comments about retiring next year are true.


----------



## HugoCortez

HugoCortez said:


> I think that neither Kidani nor Rossy are too worried about that. HZK leavingmid push at the end 2019 has really hurt her career prospects. Again, it all boils down to kidani not giving a fuck about tag team wrestling except to keep singles wrestlers busy doing something while they are out of the singles championships loop. This isn't zenjo or, to put a contemporary exmaple, SEAdLINNNG or Sendai girls, where the tag team championships are important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will happen. Both Rossy and kidani are very high on Tam Nakano and they are going to milk ther for the remaining of her career, especially if her comments about retiring next year are true.


Anyway, this comment is irrelevant because I watched the tournament and Nanae Takahashi and Yuu defeating Aphrodite in the finals of the goddess tag team league.

Suffice to say that lamost nobody is happy with the result. Myself, I tend to like freelancers invading promotions but this team is not cutting it for me and the way they were introduced has not helped matters. Yuu is also starting to go through the motions during her matches and Nanae isn't exactly the best tag team partner to cover up her flaws in the ring. Although it makes sense to have them win the least important tournament as a token accolade so tha tthey are presented as strong and always protected throughout all of their matches without really giving them a meaningful win.


@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ you should check some of Team 200kgs matches. That is Yuu's tag team with Chihiro Hashimoto and, I know that we don't agree on most things when it comes to preferences, but I think even you will agree on that tag team mopping the floor with 7Upp in terms of quality and in ring chemistry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> Anyway, this comment is irrelevant because I watched the tournament and Nanae Takahashi and Yuu defeating Aphrodite in the finals of the goddess tag team league.
> 
> Suffice to say that lamost nobody is happy with the result. Myself, I tend to like freelancers invading promotions but this team is not cutting it for me and the way they were introduced has not helped matters. Yuu is also starting to go through the motions during her matches and Nanae isn't exactly the best tag team partner to cover up her flaws in the ring. Although it makes sense to have them win the least important tournament as a token accolade so tha tthey are presented as strong and always protected throughout all of their matches without really giving them a meaningful win.
> 
> 
> @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ you should check some of Team 200kgs matches. That is Yuu's tag team with Chihiro Hashimoto and, I know that we don't agree on most things when it comes to preferences, but I think even you will agree on that tag team mopping the floor with 7Upp in terms of quality and in ring chemistry


*I think you've interacted with me enough to know my preferences when it comes to wrestling. I like fast-paced flashy performers for the most part. Even though Utami isn't very fast, she has the aesthetic that I love, and I find her to be an exciting power wrestler. Yuu is not bad, she's just not my cup of tea, and I find Nanae TakaHogan to be incredibly boring. She's the embodiment of the slow paced 80's style you were meming about the other day. MaiHime is really the only big girl duo that I like, and they grew on me over time.*


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Yuu is not bad, she's just not my cup of tea


Yuu has found her comfort zone and now she does not deviate too much from that and works the bare minimum. I think that is in part caused by her deciding to gain so much weight. She already weighed a ton the past two years, but she gained even more kilos in 2022, which cannot be good for her legs considering she is actually pretty short. Anyway, now Yuu is simply okey and needs a tag team partner who can do the inbetween stuff so she can focus on her powerhouse and high spots.





5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> and I find Nanae TakaHogan to be incredibly boring. She's the embodiment of the slow paced 80's style


From 1984 to 1989, zenjo (that's All Japan Women) was actually the most high impact and fast paced promotion in the world with probably only the exception of CMLL in mexico. There wasn't a promotion putting out what the Matsunagas were putting out at the time. The current joshi scene is very centered around the high spots but is actually slower paced in general.

As for Nanae, she was just an okay rookie when she was in zenjo in 1995 to 1999, then she becomes actually good tag team wrestler midway through her tag team with momoe Nakanishi during 2000 to 2002 and then she actually becomes good during her run on top of the dying zenjo. Then she gets worse in the 2010s when she gains too much clout and decides that she doesn't like working underneath, which is actually much more grating on the tag team matches than during her singles matches, since she tends to ruin the hot tags and flow of the matches.




Anyway, here is a much better and more fluid tag team match featuring Yuu with a better tag team partner that complements her well:


----------



## HugoCortez




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600055707105009664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600083668688478208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600063298707283971

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600104914096910336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600069277725302784


----------



## HugoCortez

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/w5e8p3


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/stardomjoshi/comments/85kdkm


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/stardomjoshi/comments/q0vos4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Time to lure @Araragi back to the thread

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600276849145180160

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600229701624115200

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600187609476526080*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600492739757473794


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Time to lure @Araragi back to the thread*


Sorry, you two were just having such an enlightened conversation, I didn't want to interrupt. And I've been pretty busy praying for these 3 to be under my Christmas tree this year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Sorry, you two were just having such an enlightened conversation, I didn't want to interrupt. And I've been pretty busy praying for these 3 to be under my Christmas tree this year.


*There's a Japanese trend going around where fans post their four of their favorite women's wrestlers of 2022 per tweet. I'm interested to see who you like besides these three 😂


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600817209814568961

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600825253747646464*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600827341361422337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600830898022526976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600836007926325248


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600837322760650752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600848320385122306


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I'm interested to see who you like besides these three 😂*


@Araragi's favorites that aren't in Oedo Tai:



Spoiler: THE TRUTH



SHOKO NAKAJIMA









MIU WATANABE









SUZU SUZUKI









SAORI ANOU









RIKA TATSUMI









MAYA YUKIHI









ARISA NAKAJIMA









DAISY MONKEY - SUZUME & ARISU ENDO









MAYU IWATANI










MIRAI


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> @Araragi's favorites that aren't in Oedo Tai:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THE TRUTH
> 
> 
> 
> SHOKO NAKAJIMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIU WATANABE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUZU SUZUKI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAORI ANOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIKA TATSUMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYA YUKIHI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARISA NAKAJIMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAISY MONKEY - SUZUME & ARISU ENDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYU IWATANI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIRAI


*WHY ARE YOU JUST NOW TELLING ME THAT YOU LIKE SUZUME?!*


----------



## Araragi

Oh, did I forget to run that one through my official @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ favorites identifier first? My bad, it won't happen again. The next time I like a wrestler, you'll be the first to know!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Oh, did I forget to run that one through my official @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ favorites identifier first? My bad, it won't happen again. The next time I like a wrestler, you'll be the first to know!


*I INTERRUPT OUR MEMES TO BRING YOU A VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600913735853297666


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I INTERRUPT OUR MEMES TO BRING YOU A VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600913735853297666


Happy for you Boss but if I'm being honest, this wouldn't do much for me personally. I'll pretend to be excited if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You knew this was coming:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600967166677123073*


----------



## HugoCortez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600803922993897473

I bet 5 stars Giu loves the roast. Contrary to what the tweets says, they don't outright say she has shitty mic skills, but simply say her retorts are boring, which is good, because I am not a fan of mentioning things like ratings or mic skills during promos. Since we are talking about mic skills, do you know who is very good on the microphone? Natsuko Tora. If only she were better in the ring and had anything resembling the IT factor...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600803922993897473
> 
> I bet 5 stars Giu loves the roast. Contrary to what the tweets says, they don't outright say she has shitty mic skills, but simply say her retorts are boring, which is good, because I am not a fan of mentioning things like ratings or mic skills during promos. Since we are talking about mic skills, do you know who is very good on the microphone? Natsuko Tora. If only she were better in the ring and had anything resembling the IT factor...


*What's funny is I meant to post this earlier, then the Sasha Banks news dropped and completely derailed everything I was doing.*


----------



## Araragi

YES A DORAEMON REFERENCE I CAN POST KAGETSU










But anyway, Mirai will snap one day, drop the good girl act and prove me right. My ego will be so inflated, more than usual!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> YES A DORAEMON REFERENCE I CAN POST KAGETSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, Mirai will snap one day, drop the good girl act and prove me right. My ego will be so inflated, more than usual!


*I'm sorry brother, but you Stan a complete charisma vacuum. She's the embodiment of what I thought most of Japanese women's wrestling was years ago, but thankfully, she's a minority. 

However, since you will pretend to be enthusiastic about Sasha Banks in STARDOM, I have made the effort to make MIRAI interesting.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601210596611231744*


----------



## Araragi

I'll throw you a pity like for that but you made it way too obvious your heart wasn't in it. If I was AndyDLP87, I would have to block you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> I'll throw you a pity like for that but you made it way too obvious your heart wasn't in it. If I was AndyDLP87, I would have to block you.


*You know me too well. I tried my best given that I don't like her at all, but it definitely won't hit the same if my heart is not into it. *


----------



## HugoCortez

Both of you are worshipping at the altar of false idols. None of the girls in Stardom can match the OG crowd controller Kyoko Inoue:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zh89pf


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zh882a


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *do you know anything about this Yuki Aino girl? Posting this fantasy match here because it seems like it'll be relevant to your interests.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601326416397848588
*


HugoCortez said:


> Both of you are worshipping at the altar of false idols. None of the girls in Stardom can match the OG crowd controller Kyoko Inoue:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zh89pf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/zh882a
> 
> *


*

I STAN BIG RISA! SHE HAS THE BEST SWING IN THE BUSINESS, FUCK YOU MEAN BRUH?! 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574876128099110912*


----------



## Araragi

Sorry, I was just cleaning my Oz altar.




























5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> @Araragi *do you know anything about this Yuki Aino girl? Posting this fantasy match here because it seems like it'll be relevant to your interests.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601326416397848588*


Yuki Aino is not one of my favorites. But if that fantasy ever happened I would obviously watch it because SLK is always relevant to my interests.



5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I STAN BIG RISA! SHE HAS THE BEST SWING IN THE BUSINESS, FUCK YOU MEAN BRUH?!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574876128099110912*


Keep dreaming.


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> STAN BIG RISA! SHE HAS THE BEST SWING IN THE BUSINESS, FUCK YOU MEAN BRUH?!





Araragi said:


> Keep dreaming.


Deciding who has the best giant swing is harder than it looks because it also depends on the person receiving it holding up their weoight. I remember during Kagetsu's retirement gauntlet match where each opponent had 6 minutes to pin her, Jungle Kyona immediately went for the giant swing and she kept swinging Kagetsu for so long, that she went over the 60 minutes stipulated and lost the match ROFL, but you could see that the spot lasted as long as it did thanks to Kegetsus basically doing abs throughout its duration. I think the video is still in the stardom youtube channel?


But really, the best giant swing is Kyoko Inoue's, she even made Lioness Asuka's giant swing look lame by comparison because of the good grip she had.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Sorry, I was just cleaning my Oz altar.
> 
> Yuki Aino is not one of my favorites. But if that fantasy ever happened I would obviously watch it because SLK is always relevant to my interests.
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.


*WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN BIG RISA SWINGS ALL 3 OEDOTAI MEMBERS INTO THE AUDIENCE, BROTHER?!*


----------



## HugoCortez

Spoiler: Mimi Hagiwara singing

















I am surprised that Rossy isn't doing more attempts at this, considering he is all about that idol presentation, but I suppose that the threedom not being able to sing to save their lives made him desist in his attempts. I am also sure that Arisa Hoshiki retiring did away with those aspirations lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> Spoiler: Mimi Hagiwara singing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am surprised that Rossy isn't doing more attempts at this. I suppose that threedom not being able to sing to svae their lives made him desist in his attempts. I am also sure that Arisa Hoshiki retiring did away with those aspirations lol


*Did you miss this gem?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570891906007330817*


----------



## HugoCortez

She is still a better singer than Mayu Iwatani and Io Shirai. Bruh, those two are awful singers.




The only joshi since 1988 who can sing is Arisa Hoshiki:















Rossy must have been crying rivers when she told him she was leaving Stardom


----------



## Araragi

I was crying rivers too, I drove the Arisa Hoshiki bandwagon pretty hard. Not quite @The Phantom and Maya Hawke levels but very close.


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> I was crying rivers too, I drove the Arisa Hoshiki bandwagon pretty hard. Not quite @The Phantom and Maya Hawke levels but very close.


I got the name of your other favourite out of your mouth. Imma genius


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601404436344995841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601380994434895873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601363953212624897


HugoCortez said:


> She is still a better singer than Mayu Iwatani and Io Shirai. Bruh, those two are awful singers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only joshi since 1988 who can sing is Arisa Hoshiki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rossy must have been crying rivers when she told him she was leaving Stardom


*I just realized you forgot about TamPoi! They sing their own song. I thought professional artists did their entrance music until a Japanese fan said it was them singing it.*


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> I just realized you forgot about TamPoi! They sing their own song. I thought professional artists did their entrance music until a Japanese fan said it was them singing it.


Tam is a passable singer, especially compared to the roster, but she isn't particularly great either. As for the Meltear theme, you can tell the vocals have been overproduced and have the pitch corrected on the studio. It does not reach Jaguar Yokota levels of so being overproduced that the vocals sound nothing like the person's real voice, but it still sounds very different from how Tam Nakano or Natsupoi sound:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987891263000141824


----------



## HugoCortez

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoshiPuroIsland/comments/sikr8y/_/hv9blur

Here is a link to a reddit comment linking to Io Shirai and Mayu Iwatani torturing people's ears.



And here is a zenjo album with almost all of the singles they released from 1975 to 2000. the description indicates the songs and the wrestlers singing.







uffff, I don't think it is a good idea to start the album with the worst singer lel


----------



## The Phantom

Araragi said:


> I was crying rivers too, I drove the Arisa Hoshiki bandwagon pretty hard. Not quite @The Phantom and Maya Hawke levels but very close.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Let me know what y'all think and give me your answers for each category.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601597635206713345*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601601014087311360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601603875441872896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601611293718241280


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Let me know what y'all think and give me your answers for each category.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601597635206713345*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601601014087311360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601603875441872896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601611293718241280


This is UNACCEPTABLE! I would never under any circumstance show favoritism in a situation as important as this. I will post only 100% factual information.



Spoiler: MVP



SLK, MOMO WATANABE, SAKI KASHIMA [3 WAY TIE]













Spoiler: BEST TECHNIQUE



SAKI KASHIMA













Spoiler: OUTSTANDING PERFORMANCE

















Spoiler: BEST CHAMPION



SLK, MOMO WATANABE, SAKI KASHIMA - ARTIST OF STARDOM CHAMPIONS













Spoiler: BEST FACTION

















Spoiler: BEST TAG TEAM

















Spoiler: ICON AWARD

















Spoiler: IT'S OKAY, MAYBE NEXT YEAR

















Spoiler: WORST OF THE YEAR


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *I knew you would fucking meme it up with Oedotai and I still laughed 🤣*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601851416272076800


----------



## HugoCortez

I regret making my prediction that Himeka was going to win one of the two stardom main championships...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Live footage of Oedotai watching my highlight reels of them @Araragi 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602225880658374656*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@LifeInCattleClass *This is exactly what I mean by don't assume everyone in your audience knows who invading Superstars are, no matter how popular that you perceive them to be. I was not being disingenuous to hate on AEW. I kept the same energy for my favorites and you see that it's still needed.*










*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602286816379359234*


----------



## HugoCortez

That's not surprising. The wwe lost their television deal in Japan and closed their japanese branch because of their poor television ratings and barely touring there, which became unsutainable with the pandemic, so of course the average Japanese fan who does not watch wwe, which is the majority, is not going to know about anybody who wasn't part of any of the promotions that they watch. Stardom fans sort of know that Kairi came back to the United States and had success there, but most of them don't know the specifics or what it is exactly that she accomplished there


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> @LifeInCattleClass *This is exactly what I mean by don't assume everyone in your audience knows who invading Superstars are, no matter how popular that you perceive them to be. I was not being disingenuous to hate on AEW. I kept the same energy for my favorites and you see that it's still needed.*
> 
> View attachment 141878
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602286816379359234*


let's see if there is a video package before her debut


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> let's see if there is a video package before her debut


*And if there isn't, I will be on Rossy's ass 🤷🏽‍♂️

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534359210070355968

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602293851594493953*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *And if there isn't, I will be on Rossy's ass 🤷🏽‍♂️
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534359210070355968
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602293851594493953*


i await the day with magic in my heart


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i await the day with magic in my heart


*Even Kenny got a video package and he's a freaking folk hero over there 😂.



Spoiler:  My dream matches for Sasha Banks





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602373189253971973

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602377197745995777

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602379940070031363

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602382443763617792

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602387028812906496










*


----------



## Araragi

My dream match is Saki Kashima beating Sasha in 15 seconds with wrestling's most deadly maneuver


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> My dream match is Saki Kashima beating Sasha in 15 seconds with wrestling's most deadly maneuver


DEEEEESU


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I have more SLK and Mirai content for you in spite of disrespecting literally all of my favorite professional wrestlers @Araragi 😡*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602711907894427648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602680960859906048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602652781759938560


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602745776794394627


----------



## Geeee

I know it's ridiculous to complain about content that is over 1 year old but I have gotten to September 2021 and they have changed Saya Kamitani's theme song but I liked the old one better...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler:  My Tag Teams of the year





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603075382047121415

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603079331009671168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603083157754068994




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603083791018659842


Geeee said:


> I know it's ridiculous to complain about content that is over 1 year old but I have gotten to September 2021 and they have changed Saya Kamitani's theme song but I liked the old one better...


*Don't worry, it'll grow on you. Hopefully you get caught up before Queendom in two weeks 😂.*


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Spoiler:  My Tag Teams of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603075382047121415
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603079331009671168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603083157754068994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't worry, it'll grow on you. Hopefully you get caught up before Queendom in two weeks 😂.*


I definitely picked a daunting task. The period I'm at feels Tony Khan-esque where there's a debut every show and guest talent from other promotions being featured, so I'm right at home


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Geeee said:


> I definitely picked a daunting task. The period I'm at feels Tony Khan-esque where there's a debut every show and guest talent from other promotions being featured, so I'm right at home


*In all seriousness, just skip ahead to World Climax from this year and watch all the pay-per-views from there and you'll be caught up with story lines. You are wasting your time with stuff from last fall because it's completely irrelevant.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602976717580406785


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Araragi *stop sending your perverted plans to Rossy
















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They're saying the quiet part out loud @HugoCortez 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603354177303986178*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603332795065143298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603389820344188929
@Araragi *This is now the new official OEDotai theme song.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603393144984408070


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *They're saying the quiet part out loud @HugoCortez
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603354177303986178*


'Don't you think it's better to give up and go for some other belts?'

That's the thing, that they are also booked to choke with other championships


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603728461289426945


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603843730347368448
*SLK celebrates @Araragi buying all of her blankets in 1 day:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603963458373894145*


----------



## Araragi

I'll let you have some of them for your trade to get the Giulia username from machomanjohncena. That reminds me, I'm due for another name change. 

How about Detective Momo, here to solve the mystery of WF.


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *They're saying the quiet part out loud @HugoCortez
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603354177303986178*


Just as an aside. I love this venue because it reminds me of the training stage in like every fighting game. Or maybe more accurately they base the training stage on this venue?


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> I'll let you have some of them for your trade to get the Giulia username from machomanjohncena. That reminds me, I'm due for another name change.
> 
> How about Detective Momo, here to solve the mystery of WF.


How do you do to change your username? I think I am going to change mine, too


----------



## Araragi

HugoCortez said:


> How do you do to change your username? I think I am going to change mine, too


You have to be a premium member. There used to be some cool benefits until VS ruined the site with the update and took them away. Now the only upside is name changes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tam needs to just kick Waka out of the Cosmic Angels. 100 losses with no wins is absurd to say the least.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604222946054127617*


HugoCortez said:


> How do you do to change your username? I think I am going to change mine, too


*You have to be a premium member and go to the VIP lounge to request it.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@HugoCortez will probably report me for this take 😆

And @Araragi will be reaching deep into the Momo meme folder to protest 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604230394420858885*


----------



## Araragi

Yeah I got a meme for you. It's hilarious, check it out:



Spoiler


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Yeah I got a meme for you. It's hilarious, check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*The truth hurts sometimes brother!







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604814539110875136


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler:  Faction Wars from 12/17/2022





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605207394212270080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605157820751560705




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605229018575523840


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605633604620517396


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605705281882636288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606247091474272256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605929766929936385


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Merry Christmas to all three people who frequent this thread 🎅🏽☃🎄


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606984400889171969







*


----------



## Araragi




----------



## HugoCortez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607006536584560641
Here you have some Giulia doing karaoke so that 5 stars Giulia may simp the fuck out of his heart before she wins the world of Stardom championship the next week


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607006536584560641
> Here you have some Giulia doing karaoke so that 5 stars Giulia may simp the fuck out of his heart before she wins the world of Stardom championship the next week


*I already saw it as soon as I opened Twitter this morning, but it's the thought that counts 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607007345694982145*


----------



## HugoCortez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607266495368941568
Tam Nakano and Natsupoi finally get to see a proper wrestling superstar


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*How nice of TamPoi to do community service at the local nursing home 🥹


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607822541594189827

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607917226086080512*


----------



## Araragi

I'm just happy the Christmas season is finally over so the thread can get back to what it's really about. Hating on your favorites.


----------



## Geeee

Is this show on in a few hours?

Edit: 3AM EST ooof


----------



## Reil

Very good show.



Spoiler: World of STARDOM title match spoilers



The rage coming from some western fans over Giulia winning the red belt is great, all because of her interview a few days ago where she mentioned that workrate isn't everything in a wrestling ring. Being able to tell a story is more important. She's right, and they refuse to admit it.


----------



## Geeee

The show was great but probably the last time I will watch live at that time of day lol.


----------



## Reil

So @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ your thoughts on the show?


----------



## Araragi

Let him rest for a while. I'm sure this win must still have him recovering mentally and spiritually.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler:  Queendom highlights





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608513442885042176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608647986850201611

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608458767162564608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608412782411796485





Reil said:


> So @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ your thoughts on the show?


*I think the overall show sucked results wise outside of Prominence and Giulia winning, so I'll give it a 6/10. Nanae and Yuu get massive go away heat from me, and I hate that Mina brought in some bum ass girls to instantly kill the hype for her return and make us think the Cosmic Angels were dying. That was some Vince McMahon shit.

Things I enjoyed: 

AZM vs Hikari Shimizu

Giulia vs Syuri is my MOTY. I love how they used all of DDM's finishers on each other, even Natsupoi's straight jacket German Suplex.

Prominence vs OEDotai and the new Artist Champions. DEAL WITH IT @Araragi!!!

Utami vs KAIRI ending in a draw to protect both women.

Things I hated: 

7Upp killing the tag team division after a fantastic Goddess League Tournament 

More filler opponents for Saya Kamitani 

Tomoka Inaba getting squashed by fucking jobbers in the undercard battle royal after having the match of her career against Suzu Suzuki, and being one of the standouts of the Goddess League Tournament.

But Giulia winning the Red Belt has had me on an emotional high for the last 15 hours that offsets a lot of my disdain for the dumbass booking.*



Araragi said:


> Let him rest for a while. I'm sure this win must still have him recovering mentally and spiritually.


*I was busy trying to get out highlights for my four favorite matches, working, and getting 100 notifications per hour on Twitter, but yes, I was also emotionally overwhelmed. 








*


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Spoiler:  Queendom highlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608513442885042176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608647986850201611
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608458767162564608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608412782411796485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the overall show sucked results wise outside of Prominence and Giulia winning, so I'll give it a 6/10. Nanae and Yuu get massive go away heat from me, and I hate that Mina brought in some bum ass girls to instantly kill the hype for her return and make us think the Cosmic Angels were dying. That was some Vince McMahon shit.
> 
> Things I enjoyed:
> 
> AZM vs Hikari Shimizu
> 
> Giulia vs Syuri is my MOTY. I love how they used all of DDM's finishers on each other, even Natsupoi's straight jacket German Suplex.
> 
> Prominence vs OEDotai and the new Artist Champions. DEAL WITH IT @Araragi!!!
> 
> Utami vs KAIRI ending in a draw to protect both women.
> 
> Things I hated:
> 
> 7Upp killing the tag team division after a fantastic Goddess League Tournament
> 
> More filler opponents for Saya Kamitani
> 
> Tomoka Inaba getting squashed by fucking jobbers in the undercard battle royal after having the match of her career against Suzu Suzuki, and being one of the standouts of the Goddess League Tournament.
> 
> But Giulia winning the Red Belt has had me on an emotional high for the last 15 hours that offsets a lot of my disdain for the dumbass booking.
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy trying to get out highlights for my four favorite matches, working, and getting 100 notifications per hour on Twitter, but yes, I was also emotionally overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm convinced that Saya Kamitani could have a good match with me. Saya just did a bunch of twists and flips around her opponent, while her opponent just mostly had to stand in the right place and it was probably like a top 3 or 4 match of the night.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Geeee said:


> I'm convinced that Saya Kamitani could have a good match with me. Saya just did a bunch of twists and flips around her opponent, while her opponent just mostly had to stand in the right place and it was probably like a top 3 or 4 match of the night.


*You'd be correct! She was the best champion of the year.*


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *You'd be correct! She was the best champion of the year.*


I think an underrated skill is kicking out. Like you can make a match dramatic just by being good at kicking out and Saya is amazing at kicking out.


----------



## thorwold

Geeee said:


> I think an underrated skill is kicking out. Like you can make a match dramatic just by being good at kicking out and Saya is amazing at kicking out.


This was my biggest problem with the main event (aside from the headbutt and suplex onto the chairs  ) more than once the referee had to pull up his count because they just were not kicking out in time. Ridiculous.

Also, I think Umesaki deserves some credit! That whole final sequence with the counters and the near falls was fire, and you can't do that all by your lonesome.


----------



## Geeee

thorwold said:


> This was my biggest problem with the main event (aside from the headbutt and suplex onto the chairs  ) more than once the referee had to pull up his count because they just were not kicking out in time. Ridiculous.
> 
> Also, I think Umesaki deserves some credit! That whole final sequence with the counters and the near falls was fire, and you can't do that all by your lonesome.


Well, these Stardom counts are always dodgy lol

It's interesting how referee Daichi Muriyama will give you til like 10 to kick out at 3 but your foot damn sure better cross the plane to escape a submission.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hey guys, this is a pretty big fucking deal!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608777013804019712*


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> 7Upp killing the tag team division after a fantastic Goddess League Tournament


Asuka approves of this comment


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609200499311665152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608920405838036993


----------



## HugoCortez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608814659968331778
Well, I think that more or less confirms that sendai girls have agreed to have Chihiro Hashimoto face Syuri at the Yokohama Arena show, since she has bothered to reply to her mention. Well, now you guys are going to get to see the superior Team 200 Kgs member in action in Stardom


----------



## HugoCortez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608728588064542721


----------



## Geeee

So Queen's Quest are doing a live stream and they did a dance contest and it was one of the cutest things I've ever seen lol. Hopefully, this stays up as a VOD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609590568581054468

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609647891181715456


----------



## MC

After combing through the more important matches of the Stardom Dream Queendom show, I can saftely say that my favourite match of the lot was the Goddesses of Stardom title bout. Nanae Takahashi has an edge to her that most of the roster strives to achieve and Yuu is fun to watch as she's clearly having a ball being the strong heavyweight of the match. Plus Tam and Poi are two of my preferred wrestlers in Stardom. Easy MOTN, for me. 

The rest didn't do much for me, again. The main event was far from the best Joshi match of the year, let alone of all time. The praise is not warranted. No matter how much the company try to push it as better than Kandori vs Hokuto. The opener was fine between AZM and Shimizu but it's MOTYC praise is confusing. KAIRI vs Utami was a bad attempt at wasting 10 minutes before a fake scramble to a finish. And Saya vs Umesaki was just not it. Hopefully Sasha can bring out the best of this roster when she starts wrestling.


----------



## Geeee

One thing I love about Stardom is the random ass venues. Like I'm watching a show from 2021/10/16 and it takes place in an ice hockey arena. You can see the boards, glass and even the penalty box surrounding the ring. Kind of makes it feel like a good old fashioned brawl broke out. Fun Fact: According to Google, Japan has 79 ice hockey arenas, which is honestly a lot more than I thought they would have.


----------



## HugoCortez

The Sendai Girls ace is here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611337199232126976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611383191277035520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611399945550200832


----------



## HugoCortez

Yo @Araragi Nobita is about to get rekt and schooled


----------



## Araragi

FUCK OFF STARDOM WE WANT MIO NOT CHIHIRO!










And by we I mean me.


----------



## HugoCortez

Araragi said:


> FUCK OFF STARDOM WE WANT MIO NOT CHIHIRO!


You are going to get Manami.

In other more interesting news. Today is January 7, which means:


Devil Masami


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611583957086109696


HugoCortez said:


> You are going to get Manami.


*Can't wait to see your reaction when Mercedes Moné taps out Manami Toyota in the middle of that ring 😂*


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611583957086109696
> 
> *Can't wait to see your reaction when Mercedes Moné taps out Manami Toyota in the middle of that ring 😂*


This isn't Manami Toyota but a wrestler from Sendai Girls called Manami Who is pretty good but sadled with a dumb comedy gimmick.

Manami Toyota retired from wrestling in 2017. She is so worn down by decades of injuries that she is half cyborg. Even if she were still active and able to wrestle, she hates Rossy Ogawa and Stardom.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HugoCortez said:


> This isn't Manami Toyota but a wrestler from Sendai Girls called Manami Who is pretty good but sadled with a dumb comedy gimmick.
> 
> Manami Toyota retired from wrestling in 2017. She is so worn down by decades of injuries that she is half cyborg. Even if she were still active and able to wrestle, she hates Rossy Ogawa and Stardom.


*What did they do to her?*


----------



## Araragi

Toyota may be retired, but please Mercedes, do feel free to show up in Oz Academy and get smacked around by old ladies. Ozaki will show her who the real boss is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SLK, Momo Watanabe, Himeka, Tam Nakano, and two others are sick, so Rossy had to sadly cancel AZM vs SLK and make major changes to this weekend's cards. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611374357821153282

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611783431280791557*


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> What did they do to her?


She works for Ice Ribbon, and Ice Ribbon have been on bad terms with Stardom since Tsukasa Fujimoto took over and Manami toyota was given a position backstage. Nobody knows the reasons but in 2016 this happened. I am going to quote some text quotes that I managed to save up from a twitter account that got taken down:



> Ice Ribbon and stardom were once friendly. Rossy was particularly fond of Ice's Sera and invited her to stardom many times. Rossy loved Sera so much that she began to treat her as if she belonged to stardom.(1/9) #prowrestling #WomensWrestling
> 
> Again, the battle plan between Stardom and Ice Ribbon began, and Io and Mayu appeared at the Ice venue and greeted them, but they were booed considerably by Ice fans. It seems that Io and Mayu were quite surprised and shocked by this big boo.（3/9）
> 
> In his autobiography, Rossy criticizes Ice Ribbon and Tsukasa Fujimoto quite a bit, even saying, "I'm not going to be involved with Ice Ribbon forever."（6/9）
> 
> There is no doubt that the Ice Ribbon side will not be interesting if it is criticized so much. In addition, Manami Toyota, who hates Rossy very much, has been appointed as an advisor to Ice Ribbon. At this point, repair is absolutely impossible.（7/9）


Again, as for what are the reasons behind Manami Toyota's hatred of Rossy Ogawa, nobody knows because there ar eno mentions. so far, I have theorized about things and have come up with possible explanations:

Theory A: It is a residual side effect of aja kong falling out with Rossy back in 2000-2001 when they had legal disputes over the management of their co founded company ARSION, with Kong shitting on Rossy to all of her circle of coworkers.

Theory B: Rossy was the guy in charge of getting the pretty zenjo girls the gigs with the photo agencies during the 1980s and 1990s, and in the mid 1990s, right before zenjo entered bankrupcy and Rossy and aja Kong led a roster exodus to form ARSION, Manami Toyota was one of the girls who did a series of very spicy nude photbooks. it is possible that she didn't want to do it but Rossy managed to convince her to do it with the promise of money and other side ventures. Of course, nothing came of these promises, so she hates Rossy for gaslighting her into doing those gigs.

Theory C: Manami Toyota was very loyal to the Matsunaga brothers (the founders and owners of all japan women/zenjo) Rossy Ogawa left the company at a critical moment, taking half of the roster with him, and has been doing a Vince Mcmahon like rewriting of history painting himself like some genius who took joshi wrestling out of the niche gyms and shitting on the Matusnagas despite the fact that he actually contributed to killing the scene back in the late 1990s, so Manami Toyota hates him

Theory D: Manami Toyota is friends with Tsukasa Fujimoto of Ice Ribbon and the latter's hate rubbed off on her. This is the least likely explanation, because I think that it is the other way round, with Toyota making Tsukasa more distrustful of Rossy.


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611374357821153282


It is going to be an unlikely match, at least on a big show, because Bushiroad aren't going to have her fight people from other companies, but you would certainly want Mercedes having a match with Hash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rossy just booked Maya Yukihi and RebelXEnemy to beat Giulia's team while looking hella strong. The fences between Ice Ribbon and Stardom look mended to me.*



HugoCortez said:


> It is going to be an unlikely match, at least on a big show, because Bushiroad aren't going to have her fight people from other companies, but you would certainly want Mercedes having a match with Hash.


*Mercedes pulled off a miracle and had a great match with Nia Jax several years ago, but the size discrepancy limits her arsenal in ways I'd rather not see. Giulia, AZM, and Tam are at the top of my list for her.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602373189253971973


----------



## HugoCortez

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Mercedes pulled off a miracle and had a great match with Nia Jax several years ago, but the size discrepancy limits her arsenal in ways I'd rather not see. Giulia, AZM, and Tam are at the top of my list for her.



But Chihiro is actually shorter than Asuka, and while she is storky, she doesn't reach 80kgs of weight. She is also very agile, technically proficient, having a national amateur wrestling background and really strong pound for pound. Nia Jax wishes she were half the wrestler that Chihiro Hashimoto is.

As for the realistic choices. I would pick Maika, Himeka, Momo Watanabe, Hazuki and, depending on how motivated she would be, Mayu Iwatani. Yuu would be another maybe, like it could go good or go horribly wrong and I suppose that now that she isn't isn't champion and will stop doing the boring Okada copycat champion routine, Syuri would be a decent choice, but I guess people wouldn't want to see her dominate most of the offense with the kicks and submissions a la Yumiko Hotta and I am not sure that she is going to go back to her Kana esque style anytime soon, unfortunately.


Mercedes' strong point is her bumping and comeback sequences. You don't want to have her have to do the load of the offense on top against very small opponents like AZM or Starlight Kid. Giulia and Utami wouldn't be bad choices on paper, because they are bigger than the average Stardom girl and can manhandle Sasha, but I think they are too robotic.




...or, isnce you want her to face an all japan women's wrestling legend, you can have her face Aja Kong, who is still active and is actually a bigger joshi star than Manami Toyota. Just kidding, that match would never happen, since aja kong hates Rossy and Bushiroad wouldn't have a expensive signing having matches with a worn down veteran from a different company.


----------



## HugoCortez

Talking about Yuu, here are some photos of her from when she still wrestled for Tokyo Joshi Pro Wrestling


























She has had quite the physical change, eh?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@HugoCortez I know it's been 8 years, but don't forget about NXT Sasha Banks. She was the greatest heel in the industry back then and put together the best matches while working on top. Of course I want Bully Banks against AZM and SLK, and even moreso with no restrictions. They had to tell her to stop being stiff with the fragile women. Giulia is the only person who can outstiff that version of Sasha with the meanest forearm in the business.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580634198297059328


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Triangle Derby Day One highlights





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611966569265123329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611898274490744832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611858555472351232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611801924969574402



*Giulia is already starting her title reign off with a bang:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612081143805009920*


----------



## HugoCortez




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612288453798154241


----------



## Oracle

That tombstone from Mariah


----------

